# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Musine Kokalari

## gentius

Historia e dhimbshme e jetës së disidentes së burgosur e internuar nga diktatura. Komunizmi nuk mundi të varrosë veprën e saj të shquar 

 Gjyqi që i bëri diktatura

Musine Kokalari nuk do të stepej përpara xhelatëve të saj komunistë, më

shumë se një gjysmë shekulli më parë. Thëniet e saj ishin akuza e një

shpirti të pamposhtur rilindës që sfidonte vdekjen. Unë s´jam fajtore.

S´jam komuniste dhe ky s´mund të quhet faj. Ju fituat në zgjedhje, por në

burg nuk duhet të jem. Unë jam nxënëse e Sami Frashërit. Me mua ju doni

të dënoni Rilindjen. Pas këtyre fjalëve, ajo nuk mund t´i shpëtonte

dënimit barbar të sitemit të Enver Hoxhës, edhe pse ky i fundit e njihte

mirë familjen intelektuale dhe patriotike të Kokalarëve nga Gjirokastra.

Madje, Hoxha kishte lidhje gjaku me Musinenë, por ai nuk e kurseu as atë,

pasi kishte pushkatuar pa gjyq dy vëllezërit e saj, në nëntor të vitit

1944. Sistemi i kaluar kishte dhe një inat tjetër me Musinenë. Fakti që

ajo kishte krijuar së bashku me Skënder Muçon, Partinë Socialdemokrate, në

vitin 1943, nuk mund të anashkalohej nga sistemi njëparti i Enverit. Me

xhelozi njerëzit e këtij të fundit shikonin edhe nxjerrjen e gazetës Zëri

i Lirisë, organi i PSD, realizuar me kontributin e Musinesë, Skënder Muços dhe Osman Kazazit. 



Grupimi opozitar kryesohej nga Musine Kokalari

Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur Shqipëria po vihej nën diktaturë, si

kundërveprim i kësaj të fundit u themelua më 6 nëntor të vitit 1946. në

Tiranë, grupimi i parë opozitar antikomunist Bashkimi Demokratik

Shqiptar, një aleancë e Partisë Socialdemokrate, kryesuar nga Musine

Kokalari, me Frontin e Rezistencës, drejtuar nga Sami Qeribashi dhe me

Grupin Monarkist, të drejtuar nga Qenam Dibra. Pra, Musineja u bashkua me

disidentët e tjerë të opozitës, e cila, sipas ideve të saj, do të ishte

ilegale dhe do të luftonte me mjete demokratike për një Shqipëri ndryshe.

Ajo nuk mund të pranonte diktaturë, ndaj dhe i shfaqi hapur bindjet

politike, por në të njëjtën kohë dhe diktatura nuk mund ta pranonte

Musinenë ndaj e goditi për vdekje. Në hetuesi dhe në gjyq, Musine Kokalari

do të depononte: Mbas Mbledhjes së Mukjes, kam marrë pjesë në Ballin

Kombëtar si socialdemokrate dhe kam qenë përgjegjëse e gazetës `Zëri i

Lirisë`, në të cilën kam botuar artikuj ku flitet për çështjen e Kosovës

në bazë të Kartës së Atlantikut. Kriteri për të luftuar ishte jo për

qëllimin e përfitimit të disa klikave, por për demokratizimin e vendit.

Musineja, një intelektuale e kompletuar e tipit perëndimor, mendonte

ndryshe nga Enver Hoxha, i cili e ndjente rrezikun e intelektualëve,

sidomos atyre opozitarë, ndaj i vrau, burgosi i internoi, i persekutoi, i

bloi ata në luftën e përbindshme të klasave. Kështu bëri edhe me Musinenë,

pasi ajo nuk u bë kurrë komuniste dhe vegël e Enver Hoxhës. Asaj iu bë

thirrje që të futej në Partinë Komuniste, por ajo nuk pranoi të ishte

anëtare e një partie, që drejtohej nga serbët dhe e futi Shqipërinë në

diktaturën më të egër e më të përgjakshme të historisë së saj. Musine

Kokalari ishte e dashur, e butë, e ditur, e zgjuar dinjitoze dhe me

karakter të fortë, në kundërshtim me antinjerëzoren e njeriut të

programuar, të njeriut të ri që ushqehej me luftë dhe urrejtje, ateist,

pa personalitet që zhbiron të tjerët, konformist e servil, formatuar i varur dhe i nënshtruar. 



Çastet e fundit të jetës

Në dorëshkrimin Mbi jetën time, Musineja shkruan: Komunistët më

varrosën për së gjalli, se nuk iu kërkova falje në gjyq për aktivitetin

tim. Dhe pse do të kërkoja falje?. Unë s´jam fajtore. Në një seancë

gjyqi, ndërsa dikush thirri se ajo duhet të dënohej me vdekje në litar,

dhe kryetari Frederik Nosi, e pyeti se a e dëgjonte atë që kërkonte

populli, Musineja me qetësi iu përgjigj: Nesër këtë do të thonë edhe për

ju. Musineja nuk pranoi avokat, ajo bëri një apologji të shkëlqyer që e

jep qartë edhe në qëndrimin e saj prej politikaneje demokrate, konsekuente

dhe e papërlyer. Gjyqi komunist e dënoi me 20 vjet heqje lirie, me hubjen

e të gjitha të drejtave civile dhe kunfiskim të pasurisë. Pasi kreu 16

vjet nga dënimi i saj, Musinenë e internuan në Rrëshen, ku për 22 vjet

punoi në bujqësi dhe ndërtim, si punëtore llaçi, e përgjuar ditë e natë

nga Sigurimi i Shtetit. Pas punës, ajo shëtiste vetëm, por dhe shkonte në

vendin e saj të preferuar, bibliotekën e qytetit, ku gjente miqtë e saj të

vërtetë, librat. E dërmuar nga vuajtjet dhe e raskapitur nga punët e

rënda, Musineja u sëmur nga kanceri. Ç´fat tragjik, shkruan ajo. Më doli

edhe sëmundja kundër. Të paktën të kisha pak qetësi në vitet e fundit të

jetës sime. E shtruar në spitalin onkologjik, ajo shkruan: Këtu kuptova

një gjë. Për mua jo vetëm që nuk interesohen, por kanë qejf të më

zvarritin. Dhe vetë kontrollet e këtyre muajve s´kanë gjë tjetër veçse

fjalë të kota. Sipas rregullave, unë duhet të isha operuar këtu e gjashtë

muaj më parë. Ç´do të ngjasë?. Duke iu referuar epilogut, diçka nga

përvoja e saj: Njoha kulturën demokratike, njoha tragjedinë e përmbysjeve

të mëdha revolucionare. Njoha një gjyq special. Njoha 16 vjet burg dhe 22

vjet internim me përplasje andej-këndej. Njoha punën e punëtorit me normë

individe, njoha punën e krahut me normë kolektive në bujqësi e ndërtim.

Njoha vetminë e vetëkërkuar, shoqërinë e rastit në burg dhe gjithë

ndryshimet që pasojnë nga ky tërmet i pandërprerë për të konsoliduar

diktaturën e proletariatit. Nganjëherë them me vete se nuk fitova gjë që

mbeta gjallë. Kam 38 vjet që nuk e di ç´domethënë familje. Ndoshta do të

ishte mirë të kisha mbyllur sytë njëherë e përgjithmonë. Kështu merrnin

fund edhe vuajtjet, me gjithë gjendjen tragjike. Kjo do të ishte një gjë

shumë e mirë. Nëse vdes, në valixhen e vogël kam disa sende me vlerë

etnografike për Muzeun e Gjirokastrës. Ato pak kursime dhe gjithçka tjetër

le të hyjë në fondin e shtypit që duhet të krijohet për punëtorin e

krahut, i cili është i domosdoshëm, që të demokratizohet puna e krahut dhe

të kultivohet punëtori i thjeshtë. Falë ditëve që erdhën u mundësua të

thuhet e vërteta për personalitete të tillë si Musine Kokalari. Diktatura

e burgosi, e internoi, e vdiq, por nuk e varrosi dot. Ajo i mbeti e gjallë

popullit dhe atdheut, si një dritë e pashuar e kulturës shqiptare, si

flakadan i përjetshëm i demokracisë. Nga piedestali ku e vendosi koha, ajo na mëson: Besa, shpresa, dashuria, ato pra na lartësojnë. Përçarja dhe marrëzia na poshtërojnë dhe na mjerojnë. 



Fragmente nga romani i Shefqet Musarajt Para agimit

Ermira Velo (M.Kokalari) kish një respekt të madh për të vëllanë dhe

ushqehej vazhdimisht nga idetë e tij. Kur mbaroi shkollën e mesme, ajo

njihej si një nga vajzat me prirje përparimtare. (V 1, faqe 18)

Ermira Velo ishte e thjeshtë, e dashur, e afruar me çdo njeri dhe nuk

bënte kurrë dallim midis njerëzve me pozitë dhe atyre që nuk kishin as

strehë ku të futnin kokën. Prekej pa masë nga vuajtjet e të tjerëve dhe

nuk kursehej t´i ndihmonte me ç´t´i kish dora. (V 1, faqe 20)

Ajo kishte lexuar Ana Karenina që ishte përkthyer në shqip.

Ringjalljen e kishte lexuar në italisht, e cila e kishte bërë për vete.

Më vonë me rekomandimin e vëllait kish lexuar po italisht disa vepra të

Niçes. Edhe ato e kishin tërhequr shumë dhe sidomos ideja e filozofit

gjerman rreth mbinjeriut. Kish lexuar edhe Nënën e Gorkit, por nuk i

kish pëlqyer, duke thënë se s´janë të përshtatshme për ne ato gjëra. (V 1, faqe 21)

Dhe qe një gëzim I madh për të kur pa të botuar në një revistë shkrimin e

saj të _are. Kështu që shkrimi kish dalë me të vërtetë një xhevahir I

vogël letrar, siç e gjykuan shumë nga të njohurit e saj. (V 1, faqe 21)

Mbi të gjitha, Ermirën e entuziazmonte një fakt tjetër, që provonte se

shtëpia e saj kish për të qëndruar gjithmonë një fole patriotizmi. Kish

filluar të vinte dendur për vizitë Mit´hat bej Frashëri, njeriu që nuk

është komprometuar asnjë majë thoi gjatë regjimit të Zogut dhe që ka një

urrejtje të tmerrshme për italianët. (V 1, faqe 67) 



tradita patriotike - Musineja dhe familja e saj në letërsinë shqipe

Familja Kokalari, në të cilën u rrit dhe u edukua Musineja, kishte gjithë

potencialin ekonomik, kulturor e patriotik që ajo të trashëgonte vlera

pozitive për formimin e saj intelektual. Falë zgjuarsisë krijuese të saj,

vullnetit dhe karakterit të fortë, ajo arrin të bëhet një nga studentet më

cilësore në Universitetin e Romës, duke u diplomuar Doktoreshë në

Letërsi në vitin 1941 me temën Literatura Albanese - Naim Frashëri.

Personalisht nuk e kam njohur Musine Kokalarin, por duke qenë mësuese

letërsie në shkollën e mesme për dekada të tëra, kam lexuar dhe komentuar

në mënyrë të përsosur romanin Para Agimit të Shefqet Musarajt. Në

diskutimet midis kolegëve për figurat artistike, prof.Nexhat Hakiu më

kishte thënë (sigurisht në mënyrë të rezervuar që komenti nuk do të

transmetohej më tutje), se Shefqet Musaraj për të krijuar figurën e Ermira

Velos në roman, është frymëzuar nga veprimtaria e Musine Kokalarit. Janë

faqe të tëra në roman që kanë të dhëna reale nga jeta e saj, sigurisht

duke lënë mënjanë tendencat politike e klasore dhe të tjera ndryshime, që

i duheshin autorit për të zhvendosur vëmendjen nga figura historike. E

vërteta është se Sh.Musaraj, Musine Kokalari, Nexhat Hakiu, bënin pjesë në

plejadën e shkrimtarëve të viteve ´30-të, dhe të tre bashkëpunuan me

Branko Merxhanin (që në roman njihet me emrin zoti Bardhi), për të mbajtur

në këmbë revistën Përpjekja Shqiptare. Në qoftë se e shohim me syrin e

sotëm figurën e Ermira Velos (M.Kokalari), është vënë midis dy korifejve

më të mëdhenj të kombit shqiptar. Idhëtar i saj ishte ideologu dhe

nacionalisti demokrat Mit´hat Frashëri dhe pionieri i filozofisë

progresive Branko Merxhani. Të dy këta personalitete ishin miq të familjes

Kokalari. Ajo i adhuronte jo vetëm për nivelin kuturor dhe mendjen e

ndritur, por edhe si atdhetarë e njerëz të pakomprometuar nga regjimi. Në

familjen Kokalari bëheshin diskutime të gjata dhe me diversitet mendimesh,

lidhur me fatin e Shqipërisë në prag të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Cila do

të ishte e ardhmja e këtij vendi, apo çfarë rruge do të zgjidhte

Shqipëria, e të tjera pyetje si këto, që ishin të lidhura me fatin e

atdheut, e kishin munduar dhe munduan Musinenë gjithë jetën e saj.

Mjafton të lexoje në atë kohë artikullin e famshëm të Branko Merxhanit

Pse nuk jam marksist, i cili argumentonte ajo dhe deri në konkluzionin

se Komunizmi është eksperiment pa të ardhme, ku bindesh plotësisht pse

nuk duhej ndjekur ajo rrugë. Pra, Musineja dhe familja e saj me tradita

patriotike, nuk mund të binin pre e ideve sllavokomuniste, sepse ata

mendonin si ideologu i tyre, Mit´hat Frashëri, për çështjen e Shqipërisë

etnike, veçanërisht për Kosovën, dhe për një shoqëri demokratike të tipit

evropian. Vetëm mendimet që janë diskutuar në këtë familje për të mos

qëndruar indiferent ndaj problemit madhor që shtrohej para atdheut, vlejnë

të studiohen në një kapitull më vete, sepse kanë vlera pozitive edhe për

kohën tonë sot, që kemi humbur torruan dhe jemi në mes të dilemave të

mëdha. Në fushën e krijimtarisë artistike, në botimet e para Seç më thotë

nënua plakë, Rreth vatrës, Sa u tunt jeta e deri te botimi i fundit

Sikur të isha një lule, shkrimtarja e parë shqiptare, Musine Kokalari,

ka trajtuar temën e mjerimit, duke i parë skicat nga një vëzhgim i hollë i

realitetit dhe duke i ndjerë me një psikologji të thellë. Ideali për

barazi shoqërore i kalonte kufijtë e klasës së saj, duke mos pasur asnjë

pretendim material përpara asaj ideje të madhe që donte të realizonte.

Koha e provoi se Musineja u flijua në vazhdimsi për këtë ideal, prandaj

ajo përsëri do t´u flasë brezave me gjuhën e heronjve. Tema tjetër për

emancipimin e gruas dhe pjesëmarrjen e saj aktive, çlirimi nga zakonet e

vjetra, është trajtuar në shumë skica të saj, në kohën kur ishte për

studime në Universitetin e Romës dhe këto mesazhe Musineja i kishte për

vajzat shqiptare, që të luftonin fanatizmin e të merrnin rrugën e

shkollimit, për t´u bërë forca aktive në progresin shoqëror. Madje, ajo

vetë nuk pranoi të punonte pas studimeve në Universitetin e Romës, por

erdhi të kontribuojë në vendin e të parëve të saj. Ishte vendosmërisht e

bindur se kontributi i saj i duhej Shqipërisë. Një tjetër temë që Musineja

trajtoi në skicat e saj ishte dhe ajo e lirisë së individit, ku vetë ishte

e lirë të shkruante dhe të mbronte haptazi idetë e saj. Musineja ishte e

para në demonstratat atifashiste dhe në formimin e Partisë

Socialdemokrate. U përpoq shumë për daljen e gazetës Zëri i Lirisë dhe

integrimin e PSD në frontin nacionalçlirimtar. Ëndrra e saj për bashkimin

mbarëkombëtar gjeti mbështetje të plotë nga familja e saj; i ati Reshat

Kokalari, gjykatës i njohur, dhe nga vëllezërit Vesim, Muntaz dhe Hamit,

me profesione, profesor, jurist dhe përkthyes. Këta ishin dhe njëkohësisht

shokë të saj, me të cilët konsultohej. Nëse për një moment do ta shkëpusim

emrin e Musinesë nga veprat që kishte botuar, ato do të futeshin pa frikë

në tekstet shkollore të periudhës së diktaturës, sepse ishin po ato tema

që kishte trajtuar edhe Migjeni, Nonda Bulka, Mitrush Kuteli etj., por,

Musineja shkruante dhe vepronte pa komplekse, vetëm e vetëm që t´i

shërbente kombit dhe kulturës shqiptare. Ajo ishte një shkrimtare e

talentuar, revolucionare e vendosur në mbrojtjen e pikëpamjeve të saj,

intelektuale e shquar, demokrate përparimtare, por vetëm komuniste, siç e

kishte pohuar edhe vetë në gjyq, nuk ishte. Ky ishte i vetmi faj i saj, që

e vuri dhe në bankën e të akuzuarve. Kur kjo po gjykohej, babai i saj

erdhi nga Italia ku po kurohej. Kur Reshat Kokalari, mori vesh mënxyrën,

pushkatimin e dy djemëve të tij dhe fatin e paditur të vajzës, nuk duroi

më, por mbylli sytë përgjithmonë. Këtë fatkeqësi të radhës, Musine

Kokalari e mësoi në kohën kur ishte në burg, ndaj dhe ajo vendosi të mos

flasë se pasoja do të binin mbi nënën, nuset e vëllezërve të pushkatuar

apo dhe fëmijët e tyre. Pas burgut vjen internimi, që do të thoshte

përsëri kushte të vështira jete. E vetmja e mirë në këtë kohë ishte jeta e

saj për pak kohë me nënën, e cila vdiq pak më vonë. Në Rrëshen, ku e

dërguan për të kryer internimin, e shanin dhe denigronin, por ajo të

gjitha këto i kaloi me qetësi, pasi e dinte se ata ishin njerëz të shtyrë

nga të tjerët. Musineja nuk pati mundësi të krijonte familje, por,

megjithatë, ajo shpresoi që një ditë të kthehej te familja e saj, nipërit

dhe mbesat, të shijonte disa vjet ngrohtësinë familjare, që prej vitesh e

kishte humbur. Pas burgut dhe internimit një tjetër gjë do ta dënonte më

rëndë. Kanceri ia mori jetën përfundimisht. Pas viteve ´90-të, Musine

Kokalari ishte ndër të parat disidente që u dekorua me medaljen Martir i

Demokracisë. Me kujdesin e nipit të saj, Hektor Kokalari, bëher rivarrimi

i saj pranë familjarëve në Tiranë. Nadje, për nder të Musine Kokalarit,

një shkollë e kryeqytetit dhe një fondacion mbajnë emrin e saj. Sot

personaliteti i Musine Kokalarit është në piedestalin e nderit, ndonëse

dekorata Nder i Kombit i është vonuar asaj. Megjithatë, dekoratën më të

lartë Musinesë ia ka dhënë vetë populli me vlerësimin, konsideratën dhe mirënjohjen që ka për të. 



Jetëshkrimi - Kush ishte Musine Kokalari

U lind më 10 shkurt të vitit 1917, në Adale, të Turqisë. Në vitin 1921,

familja e saj kthehet në Shqipëri dhe vendoset në Gjirokastër, ku Musineja

kreu shkollën fillore. Nëntë vjet më vonë, familja Kokalari vendoset në

Tiranë. Në vitin 1937, Musineja mbaroi shkollën e mesme Nëna Mbretëreshë

dhe më pas shkoi për studime në Universitetin e Romës, në Itali, të cilin

e mbaroi shkëlqyeshëm në vitin 1941. Ajo botoi librin e saj të parë Seç

më thotë nëna plakë në vitin 1939. Ishte viti 1943, kur Musine Kokalari

së bashku dhe me disa shokë të tjerë formuan Partinë Socialdemokrate. Një

vit më vonë, me përpjekjen e saj, doli numri i parë i gazetës Zëri i

Lirisë. Në vitin 1944, botoi librin e saj të dytë Rreth vatrës, ndërsa

më 12 nëntor të po këtij viti u pushkatuan pa gjyq vëllezërit e saj,

Muntaz e Vesim Kokalari. Katër ditë më vonë e arrestuan dhe Musinenë, të

cilën e mbajtën 17 ditë në burg. Në janar të vitit 1945, u botua libri i

tretë i Musine Kokalarit Sa u tund jeta. Më 23 janar të vitit 1946, ajo

u arrestua për së dyti nga forcat e Mbrojtjes së Popullit e gjyqi komunist

e dënoi me 20 vjet heqje lirie. Në vitin 1961, e nxjerrin nga burgu dhe e

internuan në Rrëshen, ku dhe doli në pension me gjysmë page. Në vitin

1981, sëmuret nga sëmundja e kancerit, që dy vjet më pas do ta largonte

përgjithmonë nga jeta. Dhjetë vjet më vonë, pra në vitin 1993, Presidenti

i Republikës i dha pas vdekjes medaljen Martir i Demokracisë. 



Pertefe Leka , Gazeta Panorama, 30-03-2004

----------


## BlueBaron

U lind më 10 shkurt të vitit 1917, në Adale, të Turqisë. Në vitin 1921, familja e saj kthehet në Shqipëri dhe vendoset në Gjirokastër, ku Musineja kreu shkollën fillore. Nëntë vjet më vonë, familja Kokalari vendoset në Tiranë. Në vitin 1937, Musineja mbaroi shkollën e mesme Nëna Mbretëreshë dhe më pas shkoi për studime në Universitetin e Romës, në Itali, të cilin e mbaroi shkëlqyeshëm në vitin 1941. Ajo botoi librin e saj të parë Seç më thotë nëna plakë në vitin 1939. Ishte viti 1943, kur Musine Kokalari së bashku dhe me disa shokë të tjerë formuan Partinë Socialdemokrate. Një vit më vonë, me përpjekjen e saj, doli numri i parë i gazetës Zëri i Lirisë. Në vitin 1944, botoi librin e saj të dytë Rreth vatrës, ndërsa më 12 nëntor të po këtij viti u pushkatuan pa gjyq vëllezërit e saj, Muntaz e Vesim Kokalari. Katër ditë më vonë e arrestuan dhe Musinenë, të cilën e mbajtën 17 ditë në burg. Në janar të vitit 1945, u botua libri i tretë i Musine Kokalarit Sa u tund jeta. Më 23 janar të vitit 1946, ajo u arrestua për së dyti nga forcat e Mbrojtjes së Popullit e gjyqi komunist e dënoi me 20 vjet heqje lirie. Në vitin 1961, e nxjerrin nga burgu dhe e internuan në Rrëshen, ku dhe doli në pension me gjysmë page. Në vitin 1981, sëmuret nga sëmundja e kancerit, që dy vjet më pas do ta largonte përgjithmonë nga jeta. Dhjetë vjet më vonë, pra në vitin 1993, Presidenti i Republikës, Sali Berisha, i dha pas vdekjes medaljen Martir i Demokracisë.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Musine Kokalari është personazh i njohur i historisë së vendit, jo vetëm për jetën e dhembshme në diktaturë, por edhe për krijimtarinë artistike, të cilën ajo la në tërësinë e letërsisë shqipe. Musineja i përket brezit të shkrimtarëve të viteve ´30-të e megjithatë emri i saj mbeti jashtë kësaj krijimtarie, që u pasqyrua në tekstet shkollor të diktaturës. Jeta e saj ishte tepër e vështirë.*


Tragjikisht, ajo do të përjetonte vrasjen e dy vëllezërve, me të cilët kishte marrëdhënie të shkëlqyera, por më pas edhe vdekja e babait të saj, Reshatit. Musineja u arrestua dhe riarrestua, ku ndalimi i fundit do t´i kushtonte 15 vjet burg në qelitë e diktaturës. Akuza ishte e rëndë, pasi kishte bashkëpunuar me krerët e Ballit Kombëtar e të Legalitetit. Kishte sabotuar pushtetin popullor. Kishte marrë pjesë në të gjitha mbledhjet e fshehta që kishte bërë Grupi Socialdemokrat, Grupi i Rezistencës dhe ai Monarkist për të zgjedhur një komitet të përbashkët. Kishte hartuar nota drejtuar aleatëve për të kërkuar ndërhyrjen e tyre. Gjykata e Lartë e dënoi se kjo grua zhvillon një aktivitet të gjerë kriminal e terrorist. Pas daljes nga burgu, jeta e saj do të vijonte e mjerë në internim, në Rrëshen. Musineja nuk mundi të krijonte familje dhe vdiq e vetme nga një sëmundja e kancerit.


*Gjyqi që i bëri diktatura*

Musine Kokalari nuk do të stepej përpara xhelatëve të saj komunistë, më shumë se një gjysmë shekulli më parë. Thëniet e saj ishin akuza e një shpirti të pamposhtur rilindës që sfidonte vdekjen. Unë s´jam fajtore. S´jam komuniste dhe ky s´mund të quhet faj. Ju fituat në zgjedhje, por në burg nuk duhet të jem. Unë jam nxënëse e Sami Frashërit. Me mua ju doni të dënoni Rilindjen. Pas këtyre fjalëve, ajo nuk mund t´i shpëtonte dënimit barbar të sitemit të Enver Hoxhës, edhe pse ky i fundit e njihte mirë familjen intelektuale dhe patriotike të Kokalarëve nga Gjirokastra. Madje, Hoxha kishte lidhje gjaku me Musinenë, por ai nuk e kurseu as atë, pasi kishte pushkatuar pa gjyq dy vëllezërit e saj, në nëntor të vitit 1944. Sistemi i kaluar kishte dhe një inat tjetër me Musinenë. Fakti që ajo kishte krijuar së bashku me Skënder Muçon, Partinë Socialdemokrate, në vitin 1943, nuk mund të anashkalohej nga sistemi njëparti i Enverit. Me xhelozi njerëzit e këtij të fundit shikonin edhe nxjerrjen e gazetës Zëri i Lirisë, organi i PSD, realizuar me kontributin e Musinesë, Skënder Muços dhe Osman Kazazit.


*Grupimi opozitar kryesohej nga Musine Kokalari*

Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur Shqipëria po vihej nën diktaturë, si kundërveprim i kësaj të fundit u themelua më 6 nëntor të vitit 1946. në Tiranë, grupimi i parë opozitar antikomunist Bashkimi Demokratik Shqiptar, një aleancë e Partisë Socialdemokrate, kryesuar nga Musine Kokalari, me Frontin e Rezistencës, drejtuar nga Sami Qeribashi dhe me Grupin Monarkist, të drejtuar nga Qenam Dibra. Pra, Musineja u bashkua me disidentët e tjerë të opozitës, e cila, sipas ideve të saj, do të ishte ilegale dhe do të luftonte me mjete demokratike për një Shqipëri ndryshe. Ajo nuk mund të pranonte diktaturë, ndaj dhe i shfaqi hapur bindjet politike, por në të njëjtën kohë dhe diktatura nuk mund ta pranonte Musinenë ndaj e goditi për vdekje. Në hetuesi dhe në gjyq, Musine Kokalari do të depononte: Mbas Mbledhjes së Mukjes, kam marrë pjesë në Ballin Kombëtar si socialdemokrate dhe kam qenë përgjegjëse e gazetës `Zëri i Lirisë`, në të cilën kam botuar artikuj ku flitet për çështjen e Kosovës në bazë të Kartës së Atlantikut. Kriteri për të luftuar ishte jo për qëllimin e përfitimit të disa klikave, por për demokratizimin e vendit. Musineja, një intelektuale e kompletuar e tipit perëndimor, mendonte ndryshe nga Enver Hoxha, i cili e ndjente rrezikun e intelektualëve, sidomos atyre opozitarë, ndaj i vrau, burgosi i internoi, i persekutoi, i bloi ata në luftën e përbindshme të klasave. Kështu bëri edhe me Musinenë, pasi ajo nuk u bë kurrë komuniste dhe vegël e Enver Hoxhës. Asaj iu bë thirrje që të futej në Partinë Komuniste, por ajo nuk pranoi të ishte anëtare e një partie, që drejtohej nga serbët dhe e futi Shqipërinë në diktaturën më të egër e më të përgjakshme të historisë së saj. Musine Kokalari ishte e dashur, e butë, e ditur, e zgjuar dinjitoze dhe me karakter të fortë, në kundërshtim me antinjerëzoren e njeriut të programuar, të njeriut të ri që ushqehej me luftë dhe urrejtje, ateist, pa personalitet që zhbiron të tjerët, konformist e servil, formatuar i varur dhe i nënshtruar.


*Çastet e fundit të jetës*

Në dorëshkrimin Mbi jetën time, Musineja shkruan: Komunistët më varrosën për së gjalli, se nuk iu kërkova falje në gjyq për aktivitetin tim. Dhe pse do të kërkoja falje?. Unë s´jam fajtore. Në një seancë gjyqi, ndërsa dikush thirri se ajo duhet të dënohej me vdekje në litar, dhe kryetari Frederik Nosi, e pyeti se a e dëgjonte atë që kërkonte populli, Musineja me qetësi iu përgjigj: Nesër këtë do të thonë edhe për ju. Musineja nuk pranoi avokat, ajo bëri një apologji të shkëlqyer që e jep qartë edhe në qëndrimin e saj prej politikaneje demokrate, konsekuente dhe e papërlyer. Gjyqi komunist e dënoi me 20 vjet heqje lirie, me hubjen e të gjitha të drejtave civile dhe kunfiskim të pasurisë. Pasi kreu 16 vjet nga dënimi i saj, Musinenë e internuan në Rrëshen, ku për 22 vjet punoi në bujqësi dhe ndërtim, si punëtore llaçi, e përgjuar ditë e natë nga Sigurimi i Shtetit. Pas punës, ajo shëtiste vetëm, por dhe shkonte në vendin e saj të preferuar, bibliotekën e qytetit, ku gjente miqtë e saj të vërtetë, librat. E dërmuar nga vuajtjet dhe e raskapitur nga punët e rënda, Musineja u sëmur nga kanceri. Ç´fat tragjik, shkruan ajo. Më doli edhe sëmundja kundër. Të paktën të kisha pak qetësi në vitet e fundit të jetës sime. E shtruar në spitalin onkologjik, ajo shkruan: Këtu kuptova një gjë. Për mua jo vetëm që nuk interesohen, por kanë qejf të më zvarritin. Dhe vetë kontrollet e këtyre muajve s´kanë gjë tjetër veçse fjalë të kota. Sipas rregullave, unë duhet të isha operuar këtu e gjashtë muaj më parë. Ç´do të ngjasë?. Duke iu referuar epilogut, diçka nga përvoja e saj: Njoha kulturën demokratike, njoha tragjedinë e përmbysjeve të mëdha revolucionare. Njoha një gjyq special. Njoha 16 vjet burg dhe 22 vjet internim me përplasje andej-këndej. Njoha punën e punëtorit me normë individe, njoha punën e krahut me normë kolektive në bujqësi e ndërtim. Njoha vetminë e vetëkërkuar, shoqërinë e rastit në burg dhe gjithë ndryshimet që pasojnë nga ky tërmet i pandërprerë për të konsoliduar diktaturën e proletariatit. Nganjëherë them me vete se nuk fitova gjë që mbeta gjallë. Kam 38 vjet që nuk e di ç´domethënë familje. Ndoshta do të ishte mirë të kisha mbyllur sytë njëherë e përgjithmonë. Kështu merrnin fund edhe vuajtjet, me gjithë gjendjen tragjike. Kjo do të ishte një gjë shumë e mirë. Nëse vdes, në valixhen e vogël kam disa sende me vlerë etnografike për Muzeun e Gjirokastrës. Ato pak kursime dhe gjithçka tjetër le të hyjë në fondin e shtypit që duhet të krijohet për punëtorin e krahut, i cili është i domosdoshëm, që të demokratizohet puna e krahut dhe të kultivohet punëtori i thjeshtë. Falë ditëve që erdhën u mundësua të thuhet e vërteta për personalitete të tillë si Musine Kokalari. Diktatura e burgosi, e internoi, e vdiq, por nuk e varrosi dot. Ajo i mbeti e gjallë popullit dhe atdheut, si një dritë e pashuar e kulturës shqiptare, si flakadan i përjetshëm i demokracisë. Nga piedestali ku e vendosi koha, ajo na mëson: Besa, shpresa, dashuria, ato pra na lartësojnë. Përçarja dhe marrëzia na poshtërojnë dhe na mjerojnë.

----------


## BlueBaron

Familja Kokalari, në të cilën u rrit dhe u edukua Musineja, kishte gjithë potencialin ekonomik, kulturor e patriotik që ajo të trashëgonte vlera pozitive për formimin e saj intelektual. Falë zgjuarsisë krijuese të saj, vullnetit dhe karakterit të fortë, ajo arrin të bëhet një nga studentet më cilësore në Universitetin e Romës, duke u diplomuar Doktoreshë në Letërsi në vitin 1941 me temën Literatura Albanese - Naim Frashëri. Personalisht nuk e kam njohur Musine Kokalarin, por duke qenë mësuese letërsie në shkollën e mesme për dekada të tëra, kam lexuar dhe komentuar në mënyrë të përsosur romanin Para Agimit të Shefqet Musarajt. Në diskutimet midis kolegëve për figurat artistike, prof.Nexhat Hakiu më kishte thënë (sigurisht në mënyrë të rezervuar që komenti nuk do të transmetohej më tutje), se Shefqet Musaraj për të krijuar figurën e Ermira Velos në roman, është frymëzuar nga veprimtaria e Musine Kokalarit. Janë faqe të tëra në roman që kanë të dhëna reale nga jeta e saj, sigurisht duke lënë mënjanë tendencat politike e klasore dhe të tjera ndryshime, që i duheshin autorit për të zhvendosur vëmendjen nga figura historike. E vërteta është se Sh.Musaraj, Musine Kokalari, Nexhat Hakiu, bënin pjesë në plejadën e shkrimtarëve të viteve ´30-të, dhe të tre bashkëpunuan me Branko Merxhanin (që në roman njihet me emrin zoti Bardhi), për të mbajtur në këmbë revistën Përpjekja Shqiptare. Në qoftë se e shohim me syrin e sotëm figurën e Ermira Velos (M.Kokalari), është vënë midis dy korifejve më të mëdhenj të kombit shqiptar. Idhëtar i saj ishte ideologu dhe nacionalisti demokrat Mit´hat Frashëri dhe pionieri i filozofisë progresive Branko Merxhani. Të dy këta personalitete ishin miq të familjes Kokalari. Ajo i adhuronte jo vetëm për nivelin kuturor dhe mendjen e ndritur, por edhe si atdhetarë e njerëz të pakomprometuar nga regjimi. Në familjen Kokalari bëheshin diskutime të gjata dhe me diversitet mendimesh, lidhur me fatin e Shqipërisë në prag të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Cila do të ishte e ardhmja e këtij vendi, apo çfarë rruge do të zgjidhte Shqipëria, e të tjera pyetje si këto, që ishin të lidhura me fatin e atdheut, e kishin munduar dhe munduan Musinenë gjithë jetën e saj.
Mjafton të lexoje në atë kohë artikullin e famshëm të Branko Merxhanit Pse nuk jam marksist, i cili argumentonte ajo dhe deri në konkluzionin se Komunizmi është eksperiment pa të ardhme, ku bindesh plotësisht pse nuk duhej ndjekur ajo rrugë. Pra, Musineja dhe familja e saj me tradita patriotike, nuk mund të binin pre e ideve sllavokomuniste, sepse ata mendonin si ideologu i tyre, Mit´hat Frashëri, për çështjen e Shqipërisë etnike, veçanërisht për Kosovën, dhe për një shoqëri demokratike të tipit evropian. Vetëm mendimet që janë diskutuar në këtë familje për të mos qëndruar indiferent ndaj problemit madhor që shtrohej para atdheut, vlejnë të studiohen në një kapitull më vete, sepse kanë vlera pozitive edhe për kohën tonë sot, që kemi humbur torruan dhe jemi në mes të dilemave të mëdha. Në fushën e krijimtarisë artistike, në botimet e para Seç më thotë nënua plakë, Rreth vatrës, Sa u tunt jeta e deri te botimi i fundit Sikur të isha një lule, shkrimtarja e parë shqiptare, Musine Kokalari, ka trajtuar temën e mjerimit, duke i parë skicat nga një vëzhgim i hollë i realitetit dhe duke i ndjerë me një psikologji të thellë. Ideali për barazi shoqërore i kalonte kufijtë e klasës së saj, duke mos pasur asnjë pretendim material përpara asaj ideje të madhe që donte të realizonte. Koha e provoi se Musineja u flijua në vazhdimsi për këtë ideal, prandaj ajo përsëri do t´u flasë brezave me gjuhën e heronjve. Tema tjetër për emancipimin e gruas dhe pjesëmarrjen e saj aktive, çlirimi nga zakonet e vjetra, është trajtuar në shumë skica të saj, në kohën kur ishte për studime në Universitetin e Romës dhe këto mesazhe Musineja i kishte për vajzat shqiptare, që të luftonin fanatizmin e të merrnin rrugën e shkollimit, për t´u bërë forca aktive në progresin shoqëror. Madje, ajo vetë nuk pranoi të punonte pas studimeve në Universitetin e Romës, por erdhi të kontribuojë në vendin e të parëve të saj. Ishte vendosmërisht e bindur se kontributi i saj i duhej Shqipërisë. Një tjetër temë që Musineja trajtoi në skicat e saj ishte dhe ajo e lirisë së individit, ku vetë ishte e lirë të shkruante dhe të mbronte haptazi idetë e saj. Musineja ishte e para në demonstratat atifashiste dhe në formimin e Partisë Socialdemokrate. U përpoq shumë për daljen e gazetës Zëri i Lirisë dhe integrimin e PSD në frontin nacionalçlirimtar. Ëndrra e saj për bashkimin mbarëkombëtar gjeti mbështetje të plotë nga familja e saj; i ati Reshat Kokalari, gjykatës i njohur, dhe nga vëllezërit Vesim, Muntaz dhe Hamit, me profesione, profesor, jurist dhe përkthyes. Këta ishin dhe njëkohësisht shokë të saj, me të cilët konsultohej. Nëse për një moment do ta shkëpusim emrin e Musinesë nga veprat që kishte botuar, ato do të futeshin pa frikë në tekstet shkollore të periudhës së diktaturës, sepse ishin po ato tema që kishte trajtuar edhe Migjeni, Nonda Bulka, Mitrush Kuteli etj., por, Musineja shkruante dhe vepronte pa komplekse, vetëm e vetëm që t´i shërbente kombit dhe kulturës shqiptare. Ajo ishte një shkrimtare e talentuar, revolucionare e vendosur në mbrojtjen e pikëpamjeve të saj, intelektuale e shquar, demokrate përparimtare, por vetëm komuniste, siç e kishte pohuar edhe vetë në gjyq, nuk ishte. Ky ishte i vetmi faj i saj, që e vuri dhe në bankën e të akuzuarve. Kur kjo po gjykohej, babai i saj erdhi nga Italia ku po kurohej. Kur Reshat Kokalari, mori vesh mënxyrën, pushkatimin e dy djemëve të tij dhe fatin e paditur të vajzës, nuk duroi më, por mbylli sytë përgjithmonë. Këtë fatkeqësi të radhës, Musine Kokalari e mësoi në kohën kur ishte në burg, ndaj dhe ajo vendosi të mos flasë se pasoja do të binin mbi nënën, nuset e vëllezërve të pushkatuar apo dhe fëmijët e tyre. Pas burgut vjen internimi, që do të thoshte përsëri kushte të vështira jete. E vetmja e mirë në këtë kohë ishte jeta e saj për pak kohë me nënën, e cila vdiq pak më vonë. Në Rrëshen, ku e dërguan për të kryer internimin, e shanin dhe denigronin, por ajo të gjitha këto i kaloi me qetësi, pasi e dinte se ata ishin njerëz të shtyrë nga të tjerët. Musineja nuk pati mundësi të krijonte familje, por, megjithatë, ajo shpresoi që një ditë të kthehej te familja e saj, nipërit dhe mbesat, të shijonte disa vjet ngrohtësinë familjare, që prej vitesh e kishte humbur. Pas burgut dhe internimit një tjetër gjë do ta dënonte më rëndë. Kanceri ia mori jetën përfundimisht. Pas viteve ´90-të, Musine Kokalari ishte ndër të parat disidente që u dekorua me medaljen Martir i Demokracisë. Me kujdesin e nipit të saj, Hektor Kokalari, bëher rivarrimi i saj pranë familjarëve në Tiranë. Nadje, për nder të Musine Kokalarit, një shkollë e kryeqytetit dhe një fondacion mbajnë emrin e saj. Sot personaliteti i Musine Kokalarit është në piedestalin e nderit, ndonëse dekorata Nder i Kombit i është vonuar asaj. Megjithatë, dekoratën më të lartë Musinesë ia ka dhënë vetë populli me vlerësimin, konsideratën dhe mirënjohjen që ka për të.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Musineja, vajza që e frymëzoi shkrimtarin Shefqet Musaraj ta ketë personazh në librin e tij Para Agimit.*


Ermira Velo (M.Kokalari) kish një respekt të madh për të vëllanë dhe ushqehej vazhdimisht nga idetë e tij. Kur mbaroi shkollën e mesme, ajo njihej si një nga vajzat me prirje përparimtare. (V 1, faqe 18)

Ermira Velo ishte e thjeshtë, e dashur, e afruar me çdo njeri dhe nuk bënte kurrë dallim midis njerëzve me pozitë dhe atyre që nuk kishin as strehë ku të futnin kokën. Prekej pa masë nga vuajtjet e të tjerëve dhe nuk kursehej t´i ndihmonte me ç´t´i kish dora. (V 1, faqe 20)

Ajo kishte lexuar Ana Karenina që ishte përkthyer në shqip. Ringjalljen e kishte lexuar në italisht, e cila e kishte bërë për vete. Më vonë me rekomandimin e vëllait kish lexuar po italisht disa vepra të Niçes. Edhe ato e kishin tërhequr shumë dhe sidomos ideja e filozofit gjerman rreth mbinjeriut. Kish lexuar edhe Nënën e Gorkit, por nuk i kish pëlqyer, duke thënë se s´janë të përshtatshme për ne ato gjëra. (V 1, faqe 21)

Dhe qe një gëzim i madh për të kur pa të botuar në një revistë shkrimin e saj të parë. Kështu që shkrimi kish dalë me të vërtetë një xhevahir i vogël letrar, siç e gjykuan shumë nga të njohurit e saj. (V 1, faqe 21)

Mbi të gjitha, Ermirën e entuziazmonte një fakt tjetër, që provonte se shtëpia e saj kish për të qëndruar gjithmonë një fole patriotizmi. Kish filluar të vinte dendur për vizitë Mit´hat bej Frashëri, njeriu që nuk është komprometuar asnjë majë thoi gjatë regjimit të Zogut dhe që ka një urrejtje të tmerrshme për italianët. (V 1, faqe 67)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Tetë Marsit i prihet me një figurë, simbol të papërdorur deri tani të intelektuales shqiptare. Musine Kokalarit i bëhet homazh nga ministria e TKRS-së e cila premton botimin e veprës që i ruhet në Arkivin e Shtetit_

*Musine Kokalari, e panjohura në arkiva*


_Alma Mile_

Pena i mbeti i fundit mik. Deri në gusht të vitit 1983 ajo shkroi. Mënyra më e mirë për të mbytur dhimbjen e trupit e të shpirtit, për të jetuar edhe pas vdekjes. Mbase ka qenë edhe kjo arsye pse e varrosën duarlidhur me tela me gjemba gruan që jo prej vetiu do kthehej simbol i intelektuales shqiptare. Me rastin e 8 Marsit, festës së gruas, Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, në bashkëpunim me Qendrën Ndërkombëtare të Kulturës, organizuan dje Një mbrëmje për ty. Historianë e studiues, rikujtuan kalvarin jetësor, përmes të cilit kaloi Kokalari, sollën fakte të reja për persekutimin e saj, por edhe kujtime të vetë Musinesë, të shkëputura nga shënimet dhe dorëshkrimet origjinale të cilat ruhen në Arkivin e Shtetit. Sipas drejtores së institucionit të kujtesës, Nevila Nika, në Arkiv gjendet një fond i veçantë me emrin Musine Kokalari ku ruhet material i bollshëm, i panjohur me dorëshkrime, letërkëmbime, shënime të së parës grua shqiptare që guxoi ti bënte opozitë regjimit komunist. Sipas Nikës, në këtë fond ruhen 88 njësi arkivore, apo dosje, ku numërohen 6806 faqe të shkruara me dorë, apo të daktilografuara, jo vetëm në shqip, por edhe frëngjisht, italisht, gjermanisht, anglisht. Shënimet i përkasin viteve 1921-1983, pra deri pak kohë para vdekjes së saj. Nuk dihet se si kanë mbërritur ekzaktësisht deri në arkiva këto materiale, por koha kur u depozituan aty duhet të ketë qenë pas sulmit persekutues ndaj saj dhe familjes Kokalari. Fatkeqësisht këto materiale nuk janë bërë asnjëherë publike. Në takimin e zhvilluar dje, ministri i MTKRS-së, Bujar Leskaj, u shpreh se botimi i vepës i Musine Kokalarit është një borxh ndaj saj, prandaj u bëri thirrje pasardhësve dhe institucioneve të tjera, për bashkëpunim, për publikimin e veprës së kësaj gruaje të madhe. Jemi shumë vonë për të promovuar veprën e saj, jemi shumë vonë për të prezantuar figurën e kësaj intelektualeje, të persekutuar dyfish nga regjimi, - u shpreh Leskaj. Ministri deklaroi dje se institucioni i tij merr përsipër botimin e studimit të saj Mbi Naim Frashërin, me të cilin mbrojti doktoraturën, por edhe të tjera studime të saj në fushën e gjuhësisë e letërsisë. Nga gjithë vepra që ka lënë Kokalari në nëntor të vitit 2003, u botuan vetëm 60 esse të saj nën titullin Tisha një lule. 

*Intelektualja*
Musine Kokalari u lind në vitin 1917 në Turqi, megjithatë vitet e rinisë i kaloi në Gjirokastër, prej nga rridhte familja e saj. Kreu studimet e larta për letërsi në Universitetin La Sapienza në Romë dhe në moshë fare të re, gjatë viteve 1937-1942, publikoi skica dhe tregime të shkurtra në gazetat Shtypi dhe Tomorri i vogël. Musine Kokalari, ishte ndër të parat gra, që gjatë viteve30, ngriti krye kundër zakoneve të vjetra, për një shoqëri të ndriçuar. Punoi pedagoge në Institutin Femëror Nana e Skanderbeut në Tiranë. Kokalari ishte një nga themelueset e partisë Socialdemokrate. 

*Kur vdekja komandohet nga lart*
Për shëndetin tim nuk i drejtohem kujt, aq më pak atij që kishte në dorë të më lehtësonte dënimin. Kështu shkruante Musineja vetëm pak kohë para se të vdiste, duke lënë të kuptohej se ai nuk ishte veçse Enver Hoxha i cili u kujdes deri në fund për dënimin e saj. E konsideruar si kundërshtare e regjimit komunist, ajo u dënua me 20 vjet burg dhe më pas u internua për 22 të tjerë në Rrëshen, ku vdiq në vitin 1983, nga kanceri. Bashkëkohësit tregojnë se nuk iu dha mundësia as të kurohej në spitalin onkologjik. Vdiq e vetme dhe u varros nga varrmihësit. Kur e zhvarrosën vite më vonë, u pa se duart e saj ishin të lidhura me tela me gjemba.

08/03/2006
KATEGORIA: Kulture
 Shekulli.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Musine Kokalari bllokohet në Gjirokastër

23/10/2009

Fatmira Nikolli

66 vite pasi krijoi Partinë Socialdemokrate e i doli kundër hapur Enver Hoxhës, 25 vite pas vdekjes së saj, 16 vite pasi iu dha medalja "Martir i Demokracisë" dhe jo shumë pas vlerësimit me titullin "Nder i Kombit", Musine Kokalari, vajza uragan, është akoma e "ndaluar" në Gjirokastër. Ky është përfundimi në të cilin arrin studiuesi i shkrimtares së parë shqiptare dhe politikanes së viteve 1940, Novruz Shehu. Duke dhënë argumentet e veta për këtë përfundim të tijin, ai mendon se figura e saj duhet vënë në piedestalin e duhur. Sipas Shehut, fakti që ajo i doli kundër Enver Hoxhës, është një "mëkat" që Gjirokastra nuk ia ka falur akoma... Me rastin e botimit të veprës së plotë të saj, studiuesi Novruz Shehu në këtë intervistë flet për jetën, veprën dhe atë që ndodh sot me figurën e saj.

*Ju jeni studiues i Musine Kokalarit. Na thoni me pak fjalë kush është ajo dhe cilat janë vlerat që mbart figura e saj*?

Musine Kokalari është një personalitet i shquar i letrave shqipe. Deri tani ajo është njohur si "investitore" në fushën e politikës shqiptare, sepse ajo ka themeluar Partinë Socialdemokrate shqiptare, në vitin 1943, një vit pas themelimit të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare. Por, në fakt ajo më shumë është një shkrimtare e shquar dhe një intelektuale e shquar. Më e rëndësishmja ndër këto është se ajo është shkrimtarja e parë shqiptare. Si e tillë, është në detyrën e intelektualëve shqiptarë që ta vënë atë në piedestalin e duhur. Deri tani ka qenë media shqiptare ajo që ka punuar mirë për Musine Kokalarin. E them këtë, sepse ajo deri para disa vitesh nuk njihej fare si shkrimtare, por vetëm si politikane. Kjo është një arritje. Por, më e rëndësishmja ishte vajtja e ambasadorit amerikan në Gjirokastër tek shtëpia e saj, ku edhe propozoi që shtëpia e saj të kthehej në muze.

*Ndërsa dje në ambientet e Ministrisë së Kulturës u promovua vepra e saj, çfarë ndodh aktualisht me librat e saj në Gjirokastër*?

Atje ndodh diçka e çuditshme, por e vërtetë. Disa ditë pas vizitës së Withers-it në Gjirokastër, drejtori i Studimeve Albanologjike në Tiranë, Ardian Marashi, i propozoi Katedrës së Gjuhë-Letërsisë në Gjirokastër, ku përgjegjës është Roland Zisi, që të bëhej një promovim i veprës së saj në Gjirokastër, përpara se të bëhej në Tiranë. Fillimisht Zisi pranoi dhe unë i dërgova një komplet librash të Musine Kokalarit. Kjo, në mënyrë që të bëhej promovimi dhe një konferencë ku të flitej për veprat. Më vonë Zisi më merr dhe më thotë që të gjithë librat t'u jepen falas pedagogëve dhe studentëve të universitetit. Kjo do të thoshte se konferenca e promovimi nuk do të bëheshin. Përveçse kjo kishte të bënte me një shumë të madhe monetare, përse duhet ta bësh këtë investim, kur intelektualët gjirokastritë janë të detyruar ta studiojnë Musine Kokalarin, ashtu si edhe studiuesit e letërsisë. Pra, unë them se me këtë u gjet forma për ta bllokuar futjen e librave të Musinesë në Universitetin e Gjirokastrës.

*Përse ju keni arritur në konkluzionin se Musineja po bllokohet në Gjirokastër*?

Përveç arsyes që ju thashë më lart, është edhe arsyeja tjetër, që dy libraritë e Gjirokastrës nuk kanë preferuar ta marrin veprën e saj. Të dy pronarët e librarive janë ish-ushtarakë. Përgjegjësi i shpërndarjes së librit të Tiranës më tha se vetëm gjirokastritët nuk e kanë marrë. Edhe libraria "Agolli" nuk e ka marrë atë. Pra, libraritë e Gjirokastrës nuk kanë pranuar ta shesin në qytetin e tyre librin. Ata kanë marrë shumë libra, e vetëm këtë jo. Duke qenë dy pronarët e librarive, ish-ushtarakë, nuk e marrin dhe përgjegjësi i katedrës së letërsisë nuk e pranon promovimin, kemi të bëjmë me një bllokim, ndalim të veprës së Musine Kokalarit për të hyrë në Gjirokastër. Ismail Kadare është një personalitet i shquar me origjinë nga Gjirokastra. Ai ka folur me gojë, por jo me shkrim për Musinenë. Heshtja e tij është e pajustifikueshme. Unë e kam idhull atë, por nuk është mirë, sepse kanë qenë që të dy në lagjen "Palorto" të qytetit. Heshtja e tij është një farë bllokimi që i bëhet Musine Kokalarit. Kadare ja ka asaj një borxh, sepse në vitin 1972, gjatë kohës kur ajo ka qenë në internim e ka thënë se: "Kadareja është një figurë e madhe". Këtë e ka thënë në kushtet e internimit e mungesës së lirisë... Unë nuk e kuptoj se përse, kur dihet se ka dalë vepra e plotë e Musinesë, as kryetari i Bashkisë së Gjirokastrës, Flamur Bime, as prefekti, as kryetari i qarkut nuk janë angazhuar që vepra e saj të shkojë atje.

*Sipas jush, përse ndodh kjo*?

Kjo ndodh sepse Musine Kokalari është e ndaluar. Është e ndaluar, sepse është kundërshtarja direkte e Enver Hoxhës dhe njëkohësisht kushërirë e tij. Pas formimit të Partisë Komuniste është pikërisht Musineja ajo që e ka kundërshtuar e para, duke krijuar një program të Partisë së Socialdemokrate, e kjo ka qenë forca e parë politike që ka kundërshtuar Enver Hoxhën. E dyta, dihet që Enver Hoxha i ka propozuar dhe ajo nuk e ka pranuar. Por, ky është banalizim që i bëhet Musinesë, sepse asaj i ka propozuar edhe Mid'hat Frashëri edhe të tjerë. Akoma Gjirokastra nuk do që ta "legalizojë" Musine Kokalarin, edhe pse e ka bërë 'Qytetare Nderi'. Është paradoks që një personalitet i diplomacisë botërore, siç është ambasadori amerikan, Withers të sugjerojë që shtëpia e saj të bëhet muze, por mua si studiues të sajin akoma nuk më ka pyetur njeri se çfarë kam unë në dispozicion nga ajo. Unë di që një nga kushërinjtë e saj ka në dispozicion shumë objekte të sajat. Di që para pak kohësh kryeministri Berisha ka ndërhyrë që tek Ministria e Kulturës, që të shkojë tek Presidenti propozimi për ta shpallur Musinenë "Nder të Kombit". Si është e mundur që të gjitha personalitetet e Gjirokastrës janë indiferentë ndaj figurës së saj? Duke filluar që nga ish-ministri i Kulturës, Ylli Pango. Kemi të bëjmë me disa personalitete të njohur që kanë dalë nga Gjirokastra e që nuk flasin. Musine Kokalari është vlerësuar në Gjermani nga Maximillian Lambertz, në Itali nga Ançelo Leoti, është përkthyer në të dy vendet që në kohën e saj dhe është vlerësuar në Shqipëri nga Lasgush Poradeci, Mitrush Kuteli, Filip Fishta e shumë figura të tjera. Vetëm Gjirokastra nuk po e pranon, dhe kjo nuk mund të quhet rastësi.

*Ju a mendoni se qëndron dikush pas këtij "bllokimi"*?

Jo, është psikologjia e Gjirokastrës dhe e shumë intelektualëve në Shqipëri të cilët kanë akoma një qëndrim negativ ndaj Musinesë, sepse ka qenë kundërshtare e Enver Hoxhës. Unë kam dy vite e gjysmë që punoj dhe studioj veprën e saj dhe nuk jam paguar. Më është financuar botimi i veprave, por jo puna ime si studiues. Një nga arsyet e këtij refuzimi është edhe paranoja e miteve. Ne kemi krijuar mite në komunizëm dhe ato mite ne nuk i rrëzojmë dot.

*Ç'mund të na thoni për letërsinë e Musine Kokalarit*?

Letërsia e saj është një letërsi e veçantë, që quhet letërsi etnografike. Dhe, është cilësuar e tillë nga shumë personalitete. Kritika shqiptare e viteve '40 ka shkruar me superlativa për të. Ajo ka bërë studimin e parë për Naim Frashërin, ka bërë "Jeta ime universitare", që ka qenë një studim për Romën e Italinë. Ka bërë edhe vepra të tjera, të cilat kanë brenda të gjitha ritet, zakonet e traditat të shkruara në mënyrë artistike përmes subjekteve letrare e ndaj quhet letërsi etnografike. Pra, letërsia etnografike ka traditën kulturore të shkruar me intrigën artistike. Është thënë shpesh se nuk ka disidencë në Shqipëri. Po si nuk paska? A nuk është vetë vepra e Musinesë disidencë, sidomos ajo me titull "Si u formua Partia Socialdemokrate"? Kritika shqiptare është një kritike mediokre, e pashkëputur akoma nga psikologji komuniste. Është paranoja e mitit ajo që e "ndalon" Musinenë. Është jeta emblemë e saj, që e bën atë të ndaluar.


gazeta shqiptare

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Botohet vepra e plotë e Musinesë*

» Dërguar më: 23/10/2009 - 13:51


Dje është promovuar në Ministrinë e Kulturës, në dy vëllime, vepra e plotë e vajzës uragan. "Musine Kokalari; vepra", është përgatitur nga studiuesi Novruz Shehu. Një pjesë e mirë e materialeve janë përkthyer nga italishtja, gjuhë me të cilën ka shkruar në kohën e studimeve në vendin fqinj. Pjesë e këtij botimi janë një grup poezish dhe vargjesh të lira, shkruar më '37-'38 dhe botuar në shtypin e kohës nga gazeta "Politika", me redaktor Andrea Varfi dhe Petro Marko. Vazhdohet më tej me tri vëllime që i përkasin letërsisë etnografike, vitet '38-'44, si "Rreth vatrës", "Siç më thotë nënua plakë", "Sa u tund jeta", përmes të cilave Musineja shpërfaq edhe një tablo të traditave e riteve përmes një forme që arrin lehtësisht te lexuesi. Një sasi e madhe hulumtimesh, kryesisht në fushën gjuhësore për dialektin e Gjirokastrës prezantohen për herë të parë, ndërkohë që Shehu shprehet se ka ende materiale folklorike të mbledhura prej saj, të cilat para se të vdiste ia ka dorëzuar të nipit. Është përkthyer nga italishtja edhe studimi i titulluar "Naim Frashëri", të cilin e ka mbrojtur në vitin 1941, kur studionte për letërsi para një komisioni, në përbërje të të cilit kanë qenë dy personalitetet shqiptare Namik Resuli dhe Zef Skiroi. Përvoja e saj studentore vjen në formë ditari, të cilin e ka shkruar gjatë vitit të katërt të studimeve. "Jeta ime universitare" (1940-1942), përkthyer po ashtu nga italishtja. Aty ajo flet për përjetimet e saj si studente, e po ashtu edhe për dashurinë e dështuar me një italian. Musineja ka pasur korrespondencë me një sërë personalitetesh të shquara të asaj kohe, por është përzgjedhur nga dosjet në Arkivin e Shtetit vetëm letërkëmbimi me Aleksandër Xhuvanin, Sotir Kolenë, Lasgush Poradecin, Mid'hat Frashërin dhe Angelo Leotin. Pjesë e vëllimeve është edhe veprimtaria e saj si politikane.

gsh.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Musine Kokalari bllokohet në Gjirokastër*

» Dërguar më: 23/10/2009 - 13:51

_Fatmira Nikolli_

66 vite pasi krijoi Partinë Socialdemokrate e i doli kundër hapur Enver Hoxhës, 25 vite pas vdekjes së saj, 16 vite pasi iu dha medalja "Martir i Demokracisë" dhe jo shumë pas vlerësimit me titullin "Nder i Kombit", Musine Kokalari, vajza uragan, është akoma e "ndaluar" në Gjirokastër. Ky është përfundimi në të cilin arrin studiuesi i shkrimtares së parë shqiptare dhe politikanes së viteve 1940, Novruz Shehu. Duke dhënë argumentet e veta për këtë përfundim të tijin, ai mendon se figura e saj duhet vënë në piedestalin e duhur. Sipas Shehut, fakti që ajo i doli kundër Enver Hoxhës, është një "mëkat" që Gjirokastra nuk ia ka falur akoma... Me rastin e botimit të veprës së plotë të saj, studiuesi Novruz Shehu në këtë intervistë flet për jetën, veprën dhe atë që ndodh sot me figurën e saj.

*Ju jeni studiues i Musine Kokalarit. Na thoni me pak fjalë kush është ajo dhe cilat janë vlerat që mbart figura e saj?*

Musine Kokalari është një personalitet i shquar i letrave shqipe. Deri tani ajo është njohur si "investitore" në fushën e politikës shqiptare, sepse ajo ka themeluar Partinë Socialdemokrate shqiptare, në vitin 1943, një vit pas themelimit të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare. Por, në fakt ajo më shumë është një shkrimtare e shquar dhe një intelektuale e shquar. Më e rëndësishmja ndër këto është se ajo është shkrimtarja e parë shqiptare. Si e tillë, është në detyrën e intelektualëve shqiptarë që ta vënë atë në piedestalin e duhur. Deri tani ka qenë media shqiptare ajo që ka punuar mirë për Musine Kokalarin. E them këtë, sepse ajo deri para disa vitesh nuk njihej fare si shkrimtare, por vetëm si politikane. Kjo është një arritje. _Por, më e rëndësishmja ishte vajtja e ambasadorit amerikan në Gjirokastër tek shtëpia e saj, ku edhe propozoi që shtëpia e saj të kthehej në muze._

*Ndërsa dje në ambientet e Ministrisë së Kulturës u promovua vepra e saj, çfarë ndodh aktualisht me librat e saj në Gjirokastër?*

Atje ndodh diçka e çuditshme, por e vërtetë. Disa ditë pas vizitës së Withers-it në Gjirokastër, drejtori i Studimeve Albanologjike në Tiranë, Ardian Marashi, i propozoi Katedrës së Gjuhë-Letërsisë në Gjirokastër, ku përgjegjës është Roland Zisi, që të bëhej një promovim i veprës së saj në Gjirokastër, përpara se të bëhej në Tiranë. *Fillimisht Zisi pranoi dhe unë i dërgova një komplet librash të Musine Kokalarit. Kjo, në mënyrë që të bëhej promovimi dhe një konferencë ku të flitej për veprat. Më vonë Zisi më merr dhe më thotë që të gjithë librat t'u jepen falas pedagogëve dhe studentëve të universitetit. Kjo do të thoshte se konferenca e promovimi nuk do të bëheshin*. Përveçse kjo kishte të bënte me një shumë të madhe monetare, përse duhet ta bësh këtë investim, kur intelektualët gjirokastritë janë të detyruar ta studiojnë Musine Kokalarin, ashtu si edhe studiuesit e letërsisë. Pra, *unë them se me këtë u gjet forma për ta bllokuar futjen e librave të Musinesë në Universitetin e Gjirokastrës*.

*Përse ju keni arritur në konkluzionin se Musineja po bllokohet në Gjirokastër?*

Përveç arsyes që ju thashë më lart, është edhe arsyeja tjetër, *që dy libraritë e Gjirokastrës nuk kanë preferuar ta marrin veprën e saj. Të dy pronarët e librarive janë ish-ushtarakë. Përgjegjësi i shpërndarjes së librit të Tiranës më tha se vetëm gjirokastritët nuk e kanë marrë. Edhe libraria "Agolli" nuk e ka marrë atë. Pra, libraritë e Gjirokastrës nuk kanë pranuar ta shesin në qytetin e tyre librin*. Ata kanë marrë shumë libra, e vetëm këtë jo. Duke qenë dy pronarët e librarive, ish-ushtarakë, nuk e marrin dhe përgjegjësi i katedrës së letërsisë nuk e pranon promovimin, kemi të bëjmë me një bllokim, ndalim të veprës së Musine Kokalarit për të hyrë në Gjirokastër. Ismail Kadare është një personalitet i shquar me origjinë nga Gjirokastra. Ai ka folur me gojë, por jo me shkrim për Musinenë. Heshtja e tij është e pajustifikueshme. Unë e kam idhull atë, por nuk është mirë, sepse kanë qenë që të dy në lagjen "Palorto" të qytetit. *Heshtja e tij është një farë bllokimi që i bëhet Musine Kokalarit. Kadare ja ka asaj një borxh, sepse në vitin 1972, gjatë kohës kur ajo ka qenë në internim e ka thënë se: "Kadareja është një figurë e madhe". Këtë e ka thënë në kushtet e internimit e mungesës së lirisë*... Unë nuk e kuptoj se përse, kur dihet se ka dalë vepra e plotë e Musinesë, *as kryetari i Bashkisë së Gjirokastrës, Flamur Bime, as prefekti, as kryetari i qarkut nuk janë angazhuar që vepra e saj të shkojë atje.*

*Sipas jush, përse ndodh kjo?*

*Kjo ndodh sepse Musine Kokalari është e ndaluar. Është e ndaluar, sepse është kundërshtarja direkte e Enver Hoxhës dhe njëkohësisht kushërirë e tij. Pas formimit të Partisë Komuniste është pikërisht Musineja ajo që e ka kundërshtuar e para, duke krijuar një program të Partisë së Socialdemokrate, e kjo ka qenë forca e parë politike që ka kundërshtuar Enver Hoxhën*. E dyta, dihet që Enver Hoxha i ka propozuar dhe ajo nuk e ka pranuar. Por, ky është banalizim që i bëhet Musinesë, sepse asaj i ka propozuar edhe Mid'hat Frashëri edhe të tjerë. Akoma Gjirokastra nuk do që ta "legalizojë" Musine Kokalarin, edhe pse e ka bërë 'Qytetare Nderi'. Është paradoks që një personalitet i diplomacisë botërore, siç është ambasadori amerikan, Withers të sugjerojë që shtëpia e saj të bëhet muze, por mua si studiues të sajin akoma nuk më ka pyetur njeri se çfarë kam unë në dispozicion nga ajo. Unë di që një nga kushërinjtë e saj ka në dispozicion shumë objekte të sajat. *Di që para pak kohësh kryeministri Berisha ka ndërhyrë që tek Ministria e Kulturës, që të shkojë tek Presidenti propozimi për ta shpallur Musinenë "Nder të Kombit"*. *Si është e mundur që të gjitha personalitetet e Gjirokastrës janë indiferentë ndaj figurës së saj?* Duke filluar që nga ish-ministri i Kulturës, Ylli Pango. Kemi të bëjmë me disa personalitete të njohur që kanë dalë nga Gjirokastra e që nuk flasin. Musine Kokalari është vlerësuar në Gjermani nga Maximillian Lambertz, në Itali nga Ançelo Leoti, është përkthyer në të dy vendet që në kohën e saj dhe është vlerësuar në Shqipëri nga Lasgush Poradeci, Mitrush Kuteli, Filip Fishta e shumë figura të tjera. Vetëm Gjirokastra nuk po e pranon, dhe kjo nuk mund të quhet rastësi.

*Ju a mendoni se qëndron dikush pas këtij "bllokimi"?*

Jo, _është psikologjia e Gjirokastrës dhe e shumë intelektualëve në Shqipëri të cilët kanë akoma një qëndrim negativ ndaj Musinesë, sepse ka qenë kundërshtare e Enver Hoxhës_. Unë kam dy vite e gjysmë që punoj dhe studioj veprën e saj dhe nuk jam paguar. Më është financuar botimi i veprave, por jo puna ime si studiues. Një nga arsyet e këtij refuzimi është edhe paranoja e miteve. Ne kemi krijuar mite në komunizëm dhe ato mite ne nuk i rrëzojmë dot.

*Ç'mund të na thoni për letërsinë e Musine Kokalarit?*

Letërsia e saj është një letërsi e veçantë, që quhet letërsi etnografike. Dhe, është cilësuar e tillë nga shumë personalitete. Kritika shqiptare e viteve '40 ka shkruar me superlativa për të. Ajo ka bërë studimin e parë për Naim Frashërin, ka bërë "Jeta ime universitare", që ka qenë një studim për Romën e Italinë. Ka bërë edhe vepra të tjera, të cilat kanë brenda të gjitha ritet, zakonet e traditat të shkruara në mënyrë artistike përmes subjekteve letrare e ndaj quhet letërsi etnografike. Pra, letërsia etnografike ka traditën kulturore të shkruar me intrigën artistike. Është thënë shpesh se nuk ka disidencë në Shqipëri. Po si nuk paska? A nuk është vetë vepra e Musinesë disidencë, sidomos ajo me titull "Si u formua Partia Socialdemokrate"? Kritika shqiptare është një kritike mediokre, e pashkëputur akoma nga psikologji komuniste. Është paranoja e mitit ajo që e "ndalon" Musinenë. Është jeta emblemë e saj, që e bën atë të ndaluar.

gsh.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Letërsia dhe shkrimtari*

*MUSINE KOKALARI*


_Promovimi që iu bë mbrëmë botimit të dy vëllimeve të para, - financuar nga Ministria e Kulturës dhe përgatitur për botim nga Novruz Shehu - nxjerrin në dritë botën letrare, jetën private, si dhe veprimtarinë politike të Musine Kokalarit. Nga arkivi i Bibliotekës Kombëtar botohet doktoratura për Naim Frashërin, e papërkthyer deri tani. Ese, skica letrare, poezi, si dhe letërkëmbime të ruajtura prej 44-ës. Ekziston në inventar një fjalor italisht-shqip, Vademekum, botuar në 40-ën, por nuk është gjetur. Më poshtë për herë të parë botojmë një nga esetë e Musinesë për letërsinë dhe shkrimtarin, mendohet të jetë shkruar në vitet 40_







Letërsia është mjeshtëria e të shkruarit në mënyrë artistike, duke pasqyruar jetën shoqërore në mënyrë objektive. Shkrimtari është ai mjeshtër që ushtron letërsinë në dobi të njerëzimit, në shkallë kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare, me anën e pendës. Ai bën përgjithësime mbi botën, mbi njerëzit dhe mbi gjithçka, që është lidhur me njerëzit dhe gjithë popujt, për zgjimin e tyre, për lumturinë e tyre. Shkrimtari riprodhon jetën me anën e përgjithësimeve artistike, që quhen figura artistike.

Figurat artistike shprehin ndjenjat, mendimet, qëllimet, dëshirat e personazhet, nga këndi me të cilin shkrimtari e shikon jetën, pra shkrimtari është luftëtar i pendës, i cili me armën e tij të fuqishme mban qëndrim aktiv progresiv militant me një qëllim e objektiv të caktuar. Flas gjithmonë për shkrimtarin përparimtar. Për anën progresive, traditat e vendit të popujve të shtypur kundër forcave regresive.

Shkrimtarin që me armën e tij të fuqishme ka mbrojtur lëvizjen patriotike, për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e atdheut. Për shkrimtarin që ka mbrojtur kulturën kundër obskurantizmit, pasojë e pushtimeve dhe e shtypjes që mbante në këmbë paditurinë. Për shkrimtarin që është vënë në shërbim të luftës së kulturuar dhe në formimin e njeriut parimor. Qëndrimin që mban shkrimtari ndaj personazheve, ndaj problemeve, ndaj marrëdhënieve shoqërore, ideve dhe perspektivës. Të gjitha këto përcaktojnë përmbajtjen ideologjike, rolin pozitiv që luan ai, si njeri përparimtar. Mendimi që e përshkon veprën, qëllimi që mbron ai, përcaktojnë pikëpamjet e tij politike. Kjo arrihet, bëhet e dobishme në sajë të gjuhës së shkruar, të gjuhës amtare, si mjet komunikues midis njerëzve.

Shkrimtari, si luftëtar i pendës, lufton për gjithçka është në dobi të njerëzimit, duke filluar nga atdheu i tij.

Vepra e tij është pasqyrë e realitetit shoqëror. Sa më afër interesave patriotike dhe shoqërore, sa më i gjerë dhe i thellë horizonti i tij dhe njohja e jetës, sa më e fuqishme të jetë ideja emocionale, aq më shumë ndikon ai në njerëzit, për ecjen e tyre përpara.

Letërsia, duke mbrojtur njerinë e punës, lot një rol pozitiv në jetën e individit, si qenie shoqërore, në lidhje me interesat e përbashkëta kombëtare dhe progresin shoqëror.

Pra, letërsia përmbledh gjithë rregullat letrare dhe njohurinë e veprave të gjinisë së saj. Estetika, si teori e së bukurës, të dobishmes, me anën e artit bën përpjekje për të pasqyruar realitetin objektiv shoqëror sa më të gjallë dhe sa më parimor.



***

Prodhimi letrar që në fillim kur zuri të hidhte çapet e para është lidhur ngushtë me ndjenjën kombëtare. Liria e Shqipërisë është burimi i kulluar i dellit poetik, si gruaja e bukur për poetin e dashurisë. Pra është pasqyra e vërtetë dhe besnike jo të ngjarjeve të kohës historike e të lëvizjes kombëtare, po vetë ndjenja e atdhedashurisë që qe qëllimi kryesor i lëvizjes.

Historia e Shqipërisë është pak e njohur, e errët. Para shekullit 15, ka formën e një legjende. Çdo gjë me hamendje. Pas këtij shekulli, më tepër se njoftime dhe burime historike është mungesa e një studimi serioz, e një punimi siç duket, gjë që mungon ende tek ne, se deri më sot kemi pasur jo vetëm bashibozukë të luftës, edhe bashibozukë të kulturës.

Sa e errët është historia, aq më shumë mungon zhvillimi i letërsisë ose më mirë përveç këngëve popullore, ska pasur gjë tjetër.

Lëvizjet kombëtare tronditën shoqërinë. U trondit shoqëria, u zgjuan shpirtrat. U-zgjuan shpirtrat, u-ndie nevoja e buçimit të ndjenjës, të vuajtjes, të dhimbjes, të shpresës- lindi letërsia.

Letërsia shqiptare nuk mund të ndahet dhe as që mund të kuptohet e vetëm mund të çmohet po ta lidhësh ngushtë me ngjarjet politike edhe me shkallën e shoqërisë që përfaqësonte.

Njëra pa tjetrën janë të cekëta.

Historia e popullit shqiptar, kur pushoi të ishte histori politike, pasqyron një shoqëri individësh anonimë, që smendonin për gjë tjetër, veçse për bukën e gojës, për shtëpinë e tij brenda. Mungonte ideali, e pra mungonte ndjenja. Mungonte letërsia

Çdo ngjarje historike, çdo lëvizje kombëtare kundër zaptonjësit të mëmëdheut ka qenë vetvetiu një lëvizje shoqërore, një kryengritje ku gjendja ekonomike, po e ndërgjegjësonte. Gjendja ekonomike e varfër si pasuri në vetvete, e varfër nga mjetet që ta shtojnë atë, kanë qenë shkaqet e para të politikës shqiptare; mbështetja te një - tek një shtet mi madh - robëri si përfundim.

Mungesa e vetëbesimit kombëtar. Por, kjo e metë është edhe në letërsinë që skemi bërë gjë tjetër, veçse ta marrim nga të huajt, ta kopjojmë nga të huajt, ta përshtatim si të huajt.

Mungon me të vërtetë, si në prozë, po edhe në poezi psikologjia kombëtare. Ndjenja kombëtare e poezisë së lehtë ose më mirë të vjershës, që ka mbushur revista të shumta nuk pasqyron shoqërinë shqiptare, po ndjenjën, nuk është fryti i psikologjisë ngjarjeve e tronditjeve të shpirtit të shqiptarit, po ëndrra që ushqente. Kjo varfëri duket më tepër në prozë. Novela e varfër nuk pasqyron tipin shqiptar. Romanci mungon fare. Ende nuk është formuar kultura shqiptare.

Shqiptari jashtë atdheut të tij ka bërë shumë punë, ka arritur në shkallë të lartë, kurse në vendin e tij aspak. Horizonti i vogël, i varfër, lufta e jetës, e punës, melankolia e madhe. Nerva të dobëta që bie në gjumë. Shpirti oriental. Mungon shpirti i kritikës me vend. Mjerë ay shqiptar që do të bëj diçka, në çdo lëmë. Kush pyet për Shqipërinë? E kush e mësonin në gjuhën shqip? Kush e përkrahnin Shqipërinë politikisht? Asnjeri. Jeta e jonë: ngjan pellgut me ujëra të kulluar në fillim e pak nga pak zë një cipëz dhe fle. Qelbet më në fund. Kështu ne vdesim për së gjalli.


23/10/2009

standart

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Musine Kokalari: Si u krijua Partia Social-Demokrate*

» Vendosur: 23/10/2009 - 08:05
  

_alma mile_

Shkrimet e letrares së re, kredoja e saj politike, letërkëmbime... Më në fund vepra vjen e plotë dhe bashkë me të edhe jeta e saj. Me mbështetjen e Ministrisë së Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve botohet vepra e plotë e publicistes dhe një prej politikaneve të para shqiptare, Musine Kokalarit. Vepra e ndarë në dy volume, e përgatitur nga Novruz Shehu, ofron një lëndë të pasur, duke i dhënë mundësinë publikut të njohë se cila ka qenë në të vërtetë Musine Kokalari. Ajo lindi në vitin 1917 në Adana të Turqisë, për tu vendosur në moshë shumë të re në Gjirokastër. Studion në shkollat më të mira të kohës, ku edhe nis krijimet e para. U diplomua në Universitetin e Romës për letërsi. Pas kthimit do të jetë një nga aktivistet e shquara të kohës kundër pushtimit. Është një nga themelueset e partisë Social-Demokrate, gjë që do ti vinte prangat disa herë. Pasvitesh burgu e internimi ndahet nga jeta në vitin 1983 nga kanceri. Përveç krijimtarisë letrare, një pjesë e rëndësishme e veprës së Musinesë është dëshmia-amanet Si u formua Partia Social-Demokrate, ku përveçse tregon si u krijua kjo forcë politike, dëshmon për situatën e kohës, pretendimet e Partisë Komuniste, përplasjen e Nexhmije Hoxhën dhe bisedat me Mithat Frashërin. Ky dorëshkrim i shkruar në vitin 1972, iu besua Arkivit të shtetit, që të mos zhdukej.
*
Pjesë nga libri*

Unë u laureova në nëntor 1941, duke mbrojtur tezën në përgjithësi për jetën dhe veprën e Naim Frashërit, në katedrën e gjuhës shqipe, që përfaqësohej nga arbëreshi Zef Skiroi dhe Namik Resuli. Ne jemi brezi i rritur dhe ushqyer me ndjenja, mendime të vëllezërve Frashëri. Ata të tre ishin për ne apostuj të shqiptarizmit, të lirisë, të barazisë, të demokracisë. Këta ishin të shtrenjtë për ne, nuk mund ta kuptonim Shqipërinë për mendimet, veprat dhe idealet e tyre dhe për këtë trashëgimi kishim një adhurim dhe për djalin e Abdyl Frashërit që ishte Mitat beu, ose Lumo Skëndoja, si mbante emrin dhe libraria e tij. Ai ishte biri i Abdyl Frashërit. Plak i mbajtur mirë, me flokë të bardha, veshur me elegancë, me papion në vend të kravatës. Megjithëse i merrej goja ne e dëgjonim me kënaqësi. Libraria e tij ishte vendi ku Zogu vihej në lojë. Urrejtja e tij për të ishte një ushqim që ne i jepnim të gjithë dhe me përçmim, siç bënte Sotir Kolea, Aleksandër Xhuvani, Mati Logoreci, që na rrethonin me dashurinë dhe interesimin e tyre të përditshëm dhe të përhershëm. Këta simbolizonin Shqipërinë demokratike të lirisë së fjalës, të diturisë që të hynte në popull dhe të vegjëlisë dhe tek një e ardhme më e mirë, më e lumtur, pa varfëri...
Pushtimi italian nxori në plan të parë luftën. Gjithë ish të emigruarit të kohën e Zogut, të kthyer në vend, kishin dëshirën që me një luftë demokratike dhe të mbështetur në ndihmën e aleatëve, të arrinin në një Shqipëri demokratike konstitucionale që ishte dhe opinioni i demokratëve të vendit. Kurse grupet komuniste arritën në një marrëveshje midis tyre dhe formuan Partinë Komuniste Shqiptare, për një luftë të pandërprerë dhe pa kompromis. Kështu, fati tragjik i demokratit u gjend në udhëkryq. Dakord me luftën, po e shikonin që fronti ishte një forcë unike udhëheqëse dhe drejtuese që kishte partinë Komuniste që e drejtonte dhe synonte në marrjen e pushtetit. Propaganda pansllaviste dhe elementë jugosllavë që ndodheshin në radhët e tyre gjithmonë kishin parandjenjën e një rreziku dhe kurthi nga ana e të huajve. Të gjithë e donin luftën, po e shikonin se partia Komuniste, e dalë nga elementët që kapërcyen kufijtë e grupeve dhe që bënin luftën me epërsinë e saj, i vinin elementët demokratë të shkonin pas qerres, nën urdhrat e tyre, dhe skishin asnjë gjë tjetër në dorë, pasi vetë ata ishin inkuadruar, pa një ide të qartë mbi lëvizjen e të ardhmen dhe nuk kishin një objektiv të caktuar dhe as që i linin të formoheshin duke vënë përpara parullën nacionalçlirimtare si detyrë më imediate. Me gjithë vlerësimin që i bënin luftës, kuptonin që ishin vetëm sa për të kapërcyer atë fazë të domosdoshme deri në çlirim. Elementi nacionalist përfshihej, si të thuash, në Ballin Kombëtar, organizatën heterogjene, pa ndonjë formë organizative të përcaktuar, me një program të gjerë demokratik që, përpara rrezikut komunist nguronte dhe shihte rrezikun në të ardhmen e Shqipërisë parlamentariste. Ky grumbull elementesh, me tendenca të ndryshme emërtohej me nacionalizëm të thjeshtësuar, pa një përcaktim shoqëror, qoftë reformist.
Në komitetin qendror, që flitej se ishte formuar, qëndronte figura e Lumo Skëndos, i biri i Abdyl Frashërit, që përfaqësonte atë trashëgimi taktike si në luftën me hope, se për Shqipërinë demokratike frymëzonte manifesti politik i Sami Frashërit. Respekti për Lumo Skëndon ishte i pakufishëm. Ishte një figurë e njohur. Dekallogu i ballit ishte demokratik. Pengesat e luftës paraqiteshin nga goditjet komuniste, kurse pala tjetër ishin ato për oportunitetin me okupatorin. Qe krijuar një psikozë e gjerë dhe një dëshirë e madhe bashkimi midis dy organizatave.
Më kujtohet një herë të vetme që pata rast të bisedoja drejtpërdrejt me Lumo Skëndon në librarinë e tij. Akoma nuk qe hedhur në ilegalitet. Ai u ankua se në Shqipëri kishin hyrë agjentë jugosllavë e do merrnin kalanë nga brenda.
-Komunistët e mbajnë me premtime fshatarësinë dhe punëtorët e thjeshtë, Musine, më tha. Këtu jemi përpara një rreziku të jashtëm që gjithçka do të shkojë në dobi të të tjerëve, gjithë ky gjak. Unë jam kundër komunistëve që mbrojnë idetë e tyre, po flas për komunistët shqiptarë dhe ja (më dëftoi një të ri). Ai është komunist, po e shikon me tjetër sy. Ai më parë mendon për Mëmëdhenë dhe nuk është aspak dakord me këta që udhëheqin dhe nuk dihet se kush fshihet pas tyre.
-I nderuari Mitat Bej, - i thashë unë, ju diskutoni një çështje thjesht nacionale.
-Po kjo është sot për sot kryesorja, më tha. Vërtet në qoftë se luftohet, ose presim momentin e goditjes për të mos u dëmtuar shumë është një çështje nacionale. Mirëpo, komunistët, bashkë me nacionalizmin, japin premtimin se çdo fitojnë nesër kur të çlirohet Shqipëria. Se mos do ti mbajnë premtimet.
-Atë do ta dëftojë koha, u përgjegja unë. Po vetëm fjala nacionalizëm nuk e mbush zemrën e fshatarit dhe të punëtorit, qoftë dhe me shpresë të rrema. Fjala nacionalizëm, e zhveshur i përket të kaluarës, kurse e ardhmja kërkon ndryshimet shoqërore ekonomike që duhen gërshetuar me fjalën nacionalizëm.
-Kur të çlirohet Shqipëria, më tha, unë vetë do të vishem me opinga dhe do të shkojë fshat më fshat për të shpëtuar fshatarin nga varfëria dhe padituria.
-Mirë, po këtë duhet ta thoni sot bashkë me luftën, me dyfekun dhe me pendën që të ndjekë nga prapa për atë që ke në zemër.
Rreziku komunist është më kryesor, më tha ai. Unë vetë, ti e di që skam kurrgjë se humbas si pasuri se skam kurrgjë, veç librarisë, që sheh dhe atë personale që do të lë trashëgim pas vdekjes, shtetit dhe brezave të ardhshme. Po diktatura e kuqe është mizore dhe derdh lumenj gjaku. Ndodhemi përpara një kasaphane.
-Po as unë sjam komuniste dhe as që e kuptoj atë, si çdo gjë dhe vetë skam se çtë humbas si pasuri veçse botëkuptimin e mësonjësve tonë të nderuar, të sakrifikuar që na kanë rritur. Këtu është tragjedia tonë, e demokratit që e pret diçka që ai nuk e kupton dhe arrin ta marri vesh dhe ndodhet përpara një udhëkryqi. Po një gjë është e qartë, ata luftojnë dhe organizohen. Japin prova dhe sakrifikohen.
-Dhe ne nuk duhet ti lëmë ata të kenë supremacinë, tha Mitat Beu.
-Atë e fitojnë duke luftuar. Sia u ndalon dot. Ju i rrihni çështjet dhe qëndroni në vend. Ata organizohen dhe vrasin italianët.
Kështu u ndamë. Unë spata rast ta takoja më gjer në fund.

*Përplasja me Nexhmije Hoxhën*

Dëshira e flaktë e të gjithëve ishte bashkimi. Kurse unë e shikoja jo në prizmin e një bashkimi të ballit Kombëtar me fronin Nacionalçlirimtar, mbi një bazë aleance demokratike dhe mbi këtë bazë, kur rashë në kontakt me Nexhmije Xhuglinin (Hoxha më vonë) dhe parashtrova intensifikimin e luftës kundër okupatorit unë ja parashtrova që të hynim në gjirin e Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar, jo si individë të veçantë, po si një grup demokratik, ose më mirë si parti (Social Demokrate që përfaqësonte rrugën e mesme  që të lidhte me të forcat e pa kristalizuara, duke u radhitur me të në aleancë me Partinë Komuniste në gjirin e Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar). Ajo nuk e pranoi këtë tezë dhe tha se sot nuk është koha e formimit të partive të tjera, po e organizimit të luftës kundër okupatorit.
Çtë keqe ka këtu? I thashë unë. Ju jeni komunistë dhe midis jush i rrihni dhe problemet shoqërore mbi parimet tuaja, ne jemi demokratë dhe rrahim midis nesh problemet shoqërore dhe njëkohësisht i japim rëndësi me radhë të parë luftës kundër okupatorit.
Këto mbledhje qenë bërë në shtëpinë e mësueses Razie Hallullit, ajo vetë ishte pjesëtare, ishte edhe Mefarete Frashëri, Afërdita Asllani si dhe Gjokoroce. Këto tre të parat më përkrahnin, e fundit mbante heshtje. Në atë periudhë lufte të përbashkët, nxuarmë numrin e parë të revistës Gruaja shqiptare. Unë bëra hyrjen, shkrova një tregim Hieja e djalit, po këmbëngulja e Nexhmijes vazhdoi. Ajo dëshironte që ne të urdhëroheshim prej saj, të vepronim sipas urdhrave të saj dhe asgjë tjetër. Ky moskuptim dhe mosdashje pruri largimin tim së fundi nga gjiri i Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar ku tentova që të hynim si një grup, në fillim dhe të formonim Partinë Social-demokrate bashkë me luftën kundër okupatorit.

*Krijimi i Partisë Social-Demokrate*

Duke u mbështetur tek Dekallogu, thashë që të formohej Partia Social-Demokrate. E pranuan dhe pas shumë debatesh, më tepër unë me Isuf Luzin përpiluam programin e Partisë dhe moralisht njohëm Skënder Muçon si udhëheqës që të mirrej më tej. Unë shkova të bisedoja me Mitat benë, po nuk e gjeta, po fola me Hasan Dostin, që ishte zëvendësi i tij. Ky njeri i ditur, modest dhe i butë, skish asnjë iniciativë, vetëm atë njeri që ishte dakord se çthoshte Mitat Beu, vetë nuk lidhte dot as dy fjalë.
Ja parashtrova krijimin e Partisë Social-Demokrate . ai u përgjigj se Mitat beu nuk ishte dakord dhe nuk e aprovonte. U përgjegja se ne nuk kishim nevojë për aprovimin e tij, pasi atë e përfshinte Dekallogu. Ne botuam një trakt dhe lajmëruam formimin e saj. U bë vetëm një mbledhje. Atë e organizoi Skënder Muçua. U mblodhëm në një shtëpi në rrugën e Elbasanit. Ishin mbledhur rreth 60 burra...

*Pse dështoi mbledhja e Mukjes*

Bashkimi i Mukajt (mbledhja e Mukjes) u prit me gëzim nga të gjithë. U bë një bashkim. Prishja e saj qe një keqardhje e të gjithëve. Komunistët hapën fjalë se ballistët nuk donin të luftonin. Mirëpo u kap korrieri, me vendimet e Komitetit Qendror të partisë Komuniste që dënonte qëndrimin dhe vendimin e Ymer Dishnicës dhe të shokut të tij. Udhëzohej që të shkruhej dhe të forcohej dashuria me Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe shumë gjëra të tjera. Këtë e botuan dhe u pa se ishte fronti, ose më mirë komunistët që e prishën bashkimin e Mukajt, po jo se ballistët nuk deshën të luftonin. Ishte një moment që e cilësoi se qëllimi ishte se komunistët donin të merrnin fuqinë. Në këtë kohë shumë elementë u shkëputën nga fronti dhe sidomos ikja e Xhelal Staraveckës pruri shumë dëme. Ai i njihte komunistët dhe bazat e tyre. U bënë shumë vrasje. Një grup të rinjsh ikën në berat dhe forca gjermane intensifikohej më keq. Balli u paralizua. Bëri në berat Kongresin dhe një pjesë e krerëve të tij, si Kolë Tromara, Bahri Omari, Koço Muka muarnë pjesë në qeveri. Unë nuk e nxora më gazetën. U mora vetëm me letërsi. Çdo përpjekje qe e kotë, nga të dy palët.

*Arrestimi i parë*

Filloi lufta e Tiranës. 12 nëntor, mi morën dy vëllezër e shumë veta në lagje (për fat një vëlla i tretë ishte i sëmurë me tifo) i vranë ushtarët çlirimtarë. Më 13 nëntor më arrestuan. Më mbajtën në një shtëpi tek lagja jonë. Ndaj të gdhirë kaluam tek rruga e Fortuzit, ndenë gatishmërinë e tanksit gjerman. Na shpunë në rrugën Bardhyl. Na përplasën në bimsat e një shtëpie ku qenë shumë të burgosur, të mbledhur andej-këndej. Më mori në pyetje Sylo Kozeli dhe Sotir Polena. Më thanë:
-Je social-demokrate?
-Po, u thashë.
-Ke prurë përçarje
-Bini një njeri që ta vërtetojë këtë, i thashë unë.
-Ske bërë luftë.
-Sna latë ju të bënim.
-E çke bërë?
-Jam marrë me shkrime. Kam botuar libër për fëmijë.
-Libër, u përgjigj me injorancë Sylo Kozeli
-Lufta është bërë dhe bëhet me pendë dhe me armë. Ti e bëre me armë, por me pendë, sje i zoti ta bësh.
Më dërguan prapë në birucë. Erdhëm tek rruga e Dibrës. Më liruan një herë, më kapën për herë të dytë, ku më vizitoi Beqir Balluku. Për 28 nëntorin 1944 më liruan. Dy vrasje në pafajshme, në shtëpi më gjeti çlirimi dhe me pasigurinë e rrojtjes. Filloi tragjedia e individit demokrat nën diktaturën e proletariatit.


*Krijimtaria në dy vëllime*

Dje në ambientet e Ministrisë së Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve u organizua promovimi i veprës së Musine Kokalarit. Një botim i mundësuar nga MTKRS, përmes shtëpisë botuese Geer, 2009. Vepra e Musine Kokalarit është përmbledhur në dy vëllime. Përmes një pune të kujdesshme, përgatitësi, Novruz Shehu, ofron një material të ngjeshur, duke ia lënë vetë lexuesit të nxjerrë përfundimet mbi veprën e Musine Kokalarit. Në vëllimin e parë, pas hyrjeje të bërë nga autori, ku tregon ndër të tjera dhe për sëmundjen dhe mënyrën se si vdiq Kokalari, ofrohet një përmbledhje me vargje poetike dhe tregime, të shkruara gjatë viteve 1937-1938, nën titullin Kolla e vdekjes!. Më tej vijon punimi i saj i diplomës, së mbrojtur në vitin 1941 mbi figurën e rilindasit Naim Frashëri. Jeta e vajzës së re vjen për faqeve të kujtimeve të saj Jeta ime universitare, shkruar në vitin e fundit të studimeve në Romë. U shkrua në gjuhën italiane dhe është një dëshmi e kohës në të cilën u shkruan këto kujtime (1940-1942). Në vëllimin e dytë vijojnë të tjera vepra të Musinesë, si Sa u tunt jeta, Rreth vatrës, etj. Botohet korrespondenca e saj, dëshmia mbi themelimin e partisë Social-demokrate.

*Arrestimi i dytë, mbrojtja*

Më 23 janar 1946 u arrestova. Të parët qenë grupet zogiste dhe të rezistencës. Ata u arrestuan në 10 janar... Pretenca qe e fortë. Sa herë që vërtitej, gjithmonë akuzohesha unë. Mendova se do më dënonte me vdekje. Veç kësaj, prokurori më akuzoi se mora fajet e të tjerëve sipër. Unë sthashë as jo, as po. Erdhi dita e mbrojtjes së të pandehurve. Unë spranova avokat. E përpilova vetë mbrojtjen. Po ama ata se dinin se çfarë përmbante. Prokuroi më akuzoi se ishim një bllok që donim të përmbysnim pushtetin. Më dënoi me 30 vjet. Unë me mbrojtjen në dorë, u afrova tek mikrofoni. Fillova leximin. Thashë: në këtë gjyq janë të pandehur 36 veta. Katër grupe. Në tre grupe kemi një gjë të përbashkët: një notë drejtuar aleatëve, që të shtyheshin votimet dhe si koalicion demokratik të merrnim pjesë në zgjedhje. Jo për përmbysjen e pushtetit, por për zgjedhje demokratike.

panorama.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Musineja e plotë*
_
VIOLETA MURATI_


Gjithë jeta letrare e Musine Kokalarit tani është e hapur. Kur para pak kohësh, drejtoresha e arkivit shtetëror, Nevila Nika, konfirmonte numrin total të dokumentacionit që zotëronte nga kjo autore, duke arritur në shifrën e 88 dosjeve, tha njëkohësisht se familjarët e Musinesë janë krejtësisht të hapur për ta hedhur në treg lëndën e trashëguar nga shkrimtarja. Duke lejuar të drejtën e autorit dhe me nismën e shoqatës Musine Kokalari, Ministria e kulturës ka mbështetur botimin e plotë të veprave të Musine Kokalarit. Sot njihet liria e shtypjes dhe dalja në treg e veprës së plotë të Musinesë, që do të promovohet në mjediset e MTKRS-së, një punë e kuruar nga studiuesi Novruz Shehu.

Ndonëse vepra e Musine Kokalarit ishte e rekomanduar nga Ministria e Arsimit në listën e titujve për procesin mësimor, deri tani ajo ka qenë e paplotë në treg.

Një pjesë e njohjes me veprimtarinë letrare të Musinesë nisi të dalë në dritë në vitet 2000, ku më shumë paraqitet portreti i saj politik, si themeluese e Partisë Socialdemokratike, si dhe jeta e saj në diktaturë, burgimi. Si lindi Partia demokratike, botime të Naim Frashërit, sillnin në mënyrë të pjesshme shkrime, artikuj, ese dhe kujtime nga jeta e Musine Kokalarit. Në vitin 2004 botimin e parë letrar e shohim në Kosovë, nga Faik Konica, duke qenë një vullnet më shumë familjar për veprën e Musinesë sesa nismë politike e Ministrisë sonë të kulturës.

Disa herë ka pasur përpjekje dhe premtime njëkohësisht, se do të bëhej gati projekti për botimin e gjashtë veprave të Musinesë, ku përfshihen disa gjini letrare dhe politike. Edhe një botim i para dy viteve, ndonëse u promovua po në mjediset e ministrisë, kujdesur po nga Novruz Shehu, nuk ishte i plotë, madje rezervat për këtë botim shkojnë më shumë për nga cilësia dhe mbledhja e të dhënave që nuk e përmbushnin kërkesa estetike të një botimi siç do ta meritonte Musineja. Ndonëse edhe në këtë botim njihemi pjesërisht me letërkëmbimet e shkrimtares me figura dhe personalitete të kohës, ku hidhet një dritë mbi arsyet e burgosjes së Musines që lidheshin direkt me aludimet mbi dashurinë që kishte diktatori Enver Hoxha për kushërirën e tij, një rast incesti përballë të cilit shkrimtarja dhe politikania pranoi burgun, deri në vdekje. Kjo ndoshta është pjesa e panjohur dhe e pa thënë drejtpërdrejt, ajo rozë e historisë së marrëdhënieve mes diktatorit dhe arsyes pse Musineja la jetën në burg, pa pranuar fajin.

Dhe kjo anë e jetës private e Musinesë vjen shumë e copëtuar, nga autori Shehu. Aq sa vepra letrare dhe ajo politike për një personalitet si Musineja më shumë mund të quhet aksion për publikim dhe kjo falë familjes sesa ndonjë vullnet politik për ta pasur strategji rehabilitimin e njerëzve të letrave, vepra e të cilëve u ndalua dhe nuk kanë parë dritën e botimit deri tani, në vepra të plotë. Siç po na vjen rasti i Musinesë.

Në vitin 2006, nga Ministria e Kulturës është deklaruar një çmim për shkrimtaren më të mirë grua, po ashtu sikurse dhe shpallja e çmimit me emrin e Teodor Kekos, dhe ky rast mbeten çmime të padhëna dhe konkurse të pabëra.

Të gjitha nderet politike Musinesë i janë bërë përpara se ti botohet vepra, si Nderi i kombit, po ashtu dhe me medaljen nga Presidenti i Republikës Martir i Demokracisë. Musineja u lind në Adana të Turqisë në vitin 1917 (sipas pasaportës së saj dhe disa dëftesave shkollore), ndërsa sipas një shënimi biografik të vetë Musinesë ditëlindja e saj ka qenë 25 tetor 1918, në një familje gjirokastrite intelektuale e me tradita patriotike. Ishte vajzë e vetme midis 4 vëllezërve. Babai i saj, Reshati, ishte jurist, në vitin 1920, pas Kongresit kombëtar të Lushnjes, si shumë atdhetarë të tjerë kthehet në atdhe. Dy vëllezërit e saj më të mëdhenj, Vesimi e Mumtazi ishin profesorë në Liceun francez të Gjirokastrës, por u pushuan nga puna sapo erdhi në fuqi A. Zogu. Mumtazi ishte edhe kryetar i shoqërisë Bashkimi dhe organizator i sporteve veçanërisht i futbollit. Jetonim e punonim në mënyrë të thjeshtë e të kulturuar në mes të librave. Ishim familje demokrate, por jo revolucionare... Zhvillimin e pikëpamjeve demokratike mbeti trashëgim në gjirin e familjes në rrugën tradicionale të kulturës përparimtare dhe qëndrimeve demokratike në marrëdhëniet shoqërore... - shkruan vetë Musineja. Shkollën fillore e kreu në Gjirokastër, ndërsa të mesmen në Tiranë. Studimet e larta i bëri për gjuhë - letërsi në universitetin La Sapienza, në Romë në vitin 1941. Tema e diplomës së saj ishte mbi Naim Frashërin.

Emërohet më 22 shtator 1942 profesoreshë me orë speciale për lëndën e gjuhësisë pranë institutit femëror Nana e Skënderbeut në Tiranë. Gjatë viteve të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ajo qëndron në Tiranë, ku përveç punës së saj si profesoreshë e gjuhës, merret edhe me krijimtari letrare, të cilat edhe i boton, studime në fushën e gjuhës e folklorit, si edhe me shqipërime të veprave të autorëve të huaj. Ajo kontribuon edhe në mbarëvajtjen e librarisë Venus dhe në shtypshkronjën Mesagjeritë Shqiptare, pronë e vëllezërve të saj, të cilat ishin vatra të përhapjes së kulturës dhe atdhedashurisë.

Një tragjedi trondit familjen Kokalari, forcat partizane komuniste më 12 nëntor 1944 në prag të largimit të forcave gjermane nga Tirana, pushkatojnë pa gjyq dhe pa asnjë arsye mjaft njerëz të pafajshëm e midis tyre edhe dy vëllezër të Musinesë. Ishte vetëm fillimi i kalvarit të gjatë të vuajtjeve që prisnin jo vetëm këtë familje të nderuar, por të gjithë Shqipërinë. Por megjithatë ajo nuk heq dorë nga idealet e saj. Vazhdon të jetë e angazhuar në jetën politike të vendit. Së bashku edhe me intelektualë të tjerë nacionalistë ajo duke parandjerë rrezikun që po i kanosej vendit nga vendosja e regjimit komunist harton dhe nënshkruan një promemorie për misionet aleate në Shqipëri, në lidhje me zgjedhjet e para parlamentare. Shpresat e Musinesë dhe të të gjithë patriotëve, që mendonin se Shqipëria do të ishte një republikë demokratike parlamentare e tipit perëndimor u shuan shumë shpejt në mënyrë tragjike. Shqipëria u la nga aleatët perëndimor nën sferën e ndikimit sovjetik dhe të gjithë ata që punuan ose ndoshta thjesht e menduan e dëshiruan të kundërtën përfunduan para togave të ekzekutimit, burgjeve, kampeve, internimit dhe shtypjes dhjetëravjeçare. Musineja u burgos, u dënua e më pas vuajti internimin në Rrëshen deri sa ndërroi jetë.

Në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit, sot, ka një fond arkivor me emrin Musine Kokalari. Në këtë fond janë vendosur dorëshkrime autografe të saj, letërkëmbim me persona të ndryshëm dhe familjarë, dokumente mbi veprimtarinë e librarisë Venus dhe shtypshkronjës Mesagjeritë Shqiptare. Fondi ka gjithsej 88 njësi ruajtje ose thënë ndryshe dosje, 6806 fletë. Kufijtë kohorë të dokumenteve janë 1921 deri 1983. Dokumentet janë dorëshkrime, shtypshkrime e daktilografime dhe janë të shkruara në gjuhët shqip, frëngjisht, anglisht, italisht, gjermanisht.

Pjesë e këtij botimit të plotë që prezantohet sot për herë të parë janë një grup poezish dhe vargjesh të lira, shkruar në 37-38 dhe botuar në shtypin e kohës. Vazhdohet më tej me tri vëllime që i përkasin letërsisë etnografike, vitet 38-44, përmes së cilave Musineja shpërfaq edhe një tablo të traditave e riteve përmes një forme që arrin lehtësisht te lexuesi. Një sasi e madhe hulumtimesh, në fushën gjuhësore për dialektin e Gjirokastrës prezantohen për herë të parë, ndërkohë ka ende materiale folklorike të mbledhura prej saj, të cilat para se të vdiste ia ka dorëzuar të nipit. Ndërkohë që përvoja e saj studentore vjen në formë ditari, të cilin e ka shkruar gjatë vitit të katërt të studimeve. "Jeta ime universitare" (1940-1942), është një përvojë e rrëfyer nga vetë Musineja, në të cilën gjen detaje të imtësishme, përjetime edhe dashurinë e dështuar me një djalosh italian. Musineja ka pasur korrespondencë me një sërë personalitetesh të shquara të asaj kohe si Aleksandër Xhuvanin, Sotir Kolenë, Lasgush Poradecin, Mithat Frashërin dhe Angelo Leotin.


22/10/2009

standart

----------


## Brari

xhu..

lexoje me vemendje kte pjese qe morra aty lart qe e ka shkruar Musineja..

--

Arrestimi i parë

Filloi lufta e Tiranës. 12 nëntor, mi morën dy vëllezër e shumë veta në lagje (për fat një vëlla i tretë ishte i sëmurë me tifo) i vranë “ushtarët çlirimtarë”. Më 13 nëntor më arrestuan. Më mbajtën në një shtëpi tek lagja jonë. Ndaj të gdhirë kaluam tek rruga e Fortuzit, ndenë gatishmërinë e tanksit gjerman. Na shpunë në rrugën Bardhyl. Na përplasën në bimsat e një shtëpie ku qenë shumë të burgosur, të mbledhur andej-këndej. Më mori në pyetje Sylo Kozeli dhe Sotir Polena. Më thanë:
-Je social-demokrate?
-Po, u thashë.
-Ke prurë përçarje
-Bini një njeri që ta vërtetojë këtë, i thashë unë.
-S’ke bërë luftë.
-S’na latë ju të bënim.
-E ç’ke bërë?
-Jam marrë me shkrime. Kam botuar libër për fëmijë.
-Libër, u përgjigj me injorancë Sylo Kozeli
-Lufta është bërë dhe bëhet me pendë dhe me armë. Ti e bëre me armë, por me pendë, s’je i zoti ta bësh.
Më dërguan prapë në birucë. Erdhëm tek rruga e Dibrës. Më liruan një herë, më kapën për herë të dytë, ku më vizitoi Beqir Balluku. Për 28 nëntorin 1944 më liruan. Dy vrasje në pafajshme, në shtëpi më gjeti çlirimi dhe me pasigurinë e rrojtjes. Filloi tragjedia e individit demokrat nën diktaturën e proletariatit.

---

Si ta kuptojme kte fjaline.... 

Më 13 nëntor më arrestuan. Më mbajtën në një shtëpi tek lagja jonë. Ndaj të gdhirë kaluam tek rruga e Fortuzit, ndenë gatishmërinë e tanksit gjerman. Na shpunë në rrugën Bardhyl. Na përplasën në bimsat e një shtëpie ku qenë shumë të burgosur, të mbledhur andej-këndej.

???????????????


Shum e cuditshme kjo..

Me kujton llapushnikun..



Xhu .. ne se njeh ndonje historian apo gjirokastrit te vjeter qe ska rrjedhur ose ndonji tiranas te vjeter.. me e pyet se cka dashur te thote Musineja me kte.. nen gatishmerine e tanksit gjerman..

a thua qe gjermani te ket bere sehir njesitet partizane e kto njesite merreshin me "shpartallimin e armikut te brëndëshëm te partise"..

sdi ke te pyesim..

eshte nje far agim bardhi ne tiran.. qe di shum gjera..

se kte kokolarin  b.ith m.ut qe e beri sala ambasador ske cta piesesh se thon eshte cop injoranti legen..



Po ambasadori amerikan beri mire qe vajti te shpija e musinese.. 
po mire eshte dhe ta dije ai se cfare reaksioni ka ndeshur libri i musinese ne vendlindje te saje nga ana e polpotistave me te cilet eshte ding gjirokastra.. dhe ta kuptoje se cfare ane mbajti ish ambasadorka Lino.. ne 97 ten..



..


cthua ti Belami-u i atyre aneve.. se te kemi kombetar te mire e inteligjent..



..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

BRAR,

fillimisht lexo kete repliken,

pastaj mundohu te besh noj koment...lol



*Musine Kokalari pa truproja enveriste*

» Dërguar më: 27/10/2009 - 14:15

Roland Zisi

Nëpërmjet "Gazetës Shqiptare" të datës 23.10.2009 mësova se unë, Roland Zisi, përgjegjës i Katedrës së Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë në Universitetin "Eqrem Çabej" (në fakt jam dekan i Fakultetit), paskam qenë pjesë e një "grupi të madh armiqësor" që vepronte në Gjirokastër për të bllokuar qarkullimin e veprës letrare të Musine Kokalarit. Sipas denoncuesit vullnetar Novruz Shehu, intervistuar nga gazeta në fjalë, brenda këtij grupi vepronin gjithashtu njerëz të rangjeve të larta, si prefekti i Gjirokastrës, kryetari i Bashkisë, kryetari i Këshillit të Qarkut, dy librashitës të anatemuar si ish-ushtarakë, etj. Pjesëtar i grupit paskësh qenë dhe Ismail Kadare. Zbuluesi i këtij "grupi armiqësor", denoncuesi vullnetar N. Shehu, numërohet në jug të vendit si figurë groteske; në 1985 mori përsipër të incizonte nëpër stane e kasolle vajtimet popullore për vdekjen e diktatorit. Nga ky rol mjeran që nuk do t'i kish hije as një kllouni, denoncuesi vullnetar N. Sh-ja ka marrë përsipër të promovojë personalitete si Musine Kokalari. (Po ky denoncues vullnetar, N. Shehu, në 1992, në Tepelenë ishte nënkryetar i shoqatës së vullnetarëve për mbrojtjen e figurës së E. Hoxhës). Nuk dua të keqpërdor të drejtën e replikës me kategori të tilla si N. Sh-ja, por, për hir të lexuesve të kësaj gazete detyrohem të bëj publike të vërtetën për rastin e atakuar, përkundër shpifjeve të tilla si, "Gjirokastra bllokon veprën e M. Kokalarit", apo "Katedra e Gjuhë- Letërsisë në Universitetin e Gjirokastrës nuk do të promovoje veprën e Musinesë" etj. Si dekan i Fakultetit të Edukimit dhe Shkencave Shoqërore të UGJ e kam pritur me dashamirësi propozimin miqësor të drejtorit të Studimeve Albanologjike, z. Ardian Marashi, që Departamenti i Gjuhës dhe Letërsisë të bënte promovimin e veprës së M. Kokalarit; kolegët e pritën ngrohtë dhe e miratuan propozimin, sepse përveç të tjerash, Departamenti kishte kohë që zhvillonte një projekt me dy faza, me titull "Jeta dhe vepra e Musine Kokalarit", i cili do të finalizohet me një sesion shkencor, afërsisht nga fundi i nëntorit 2009. Veç kësaj, pohoj me krenari se pesë pedagogë të këtij departamenti kanë ligjëruar për veprën e M. Kokalarit në konferenca ndërkombëtare në Prishtinë dhe në Shkup; studentët e viteve të katërta kanë punuar disa tema diplomash për jetën e veprën e kësaj autoreje; një pedagoge e departamentit tonë, znj. Mimoza Zeka ka disa vite që i është kushtuar veprës së M. Kokalarit, studim me të cilin do të fitojë gradën Doktore e Shkencave. Nisur nga kjo atmosferë e gatshme pune e përkushtimi, u vendos që ditën që do të zhvillohej sesioni shkencor do të realizohej edhe promovimi, gjë që u prit mirë edhe nga N. Shehu. Pas kësaj, N. Shehu më ka telefonuar dy herë dhe në esencë më kërkonte që studentët dhe pedagogët duhet të blinin të gjitha librat që ai do të sillte ditën e promovimit; pra kërkonte që unë të bëja rolin e shitësit edhe te ata që e kanë tashmë veprën e Musinesë nga botimi dinjitoz-profesional që i është bërë në Prishtinë. Kam marrë përsipër të garantoja aspektet shkencore dhe organizative të sesionit, promovimin e kulturuar; gjithashtu do të ishin mundësitë që krahas ekspozimit, librat të ofroheshin edhe për shitje. Në përfundim të këtij dialogu telefonik, N. Shehu, në mënyrë të pakuptimtë dhe jashtë edukatës elementare qytetare, lëshoi drejt meje një lumë sharjesh dhe fyerjesh, të cilat do t'i kishte zili edhe rrugaçi më i rëndomtë po të kish mundësinë t'i dëgjonte të incizuara në magnetofonin me të cilin, N. Shehu tre dekada më parë regjistronte (si përherë-vullnetarisht), vajtimet për Enverin. Për këtë sjellje patologjike të Novruzit, e cila provokonte hapur dështimin e aktivitetit, informova miqësisht bashkëpunëtorët dhe partnerët e mi, drejtorin e QSA-së, z. A. Marashi, si dhe kolegët e mi të Departamentit. Përsëri vendosëm që sjellja e Novruzit të neglizhohej, vendosëm që ai vetë të merrte pjesë dhe të zgjidhte rolin që i takonte në aktivitetin e përbashkët; pra sesioni shkencor dhe promovimi do të zhvillohet në afatin e parashikuar, deri nga fundi i nëntorit. Pra, kemi muaj që punojmë për ta kurorëzuar në cilësinë e duhur. Përkundër kësaj metodologjie universitare, e panjohur dhe irrituese për denoncuesin vullnetar Novruz Shehu, ai vendos reagimet e tij patologjike, duke kapërcyer brutalisht etapat e komunikimit me ne që na kish zgjedhur si bashkëpunëtorë, duke dalë në një rol që duket se e ka më për shtat, më për zemër: të gënjejë publikisht, të shpifë publikisht, pa kursyer askënd.
Opinionit publik mbarëshqiptar i rikujtojmë me kënaqësi se Gjirokastra e ka shpallur Musinenë "Qytetare Nderi"; portreti i saj është vendosur në memorialin emblematik të qytetit, krahas bashkëqytetarëve të shquar të saj, Çabejt dhe Kadaresë; Prefektura, Bashkia, Këshilli i Qarkut, shoqatat e ndryshme letrare e kulturore dhe shkollat e Gjirokastrës, kanë realizuar në rrjedhën e viteve, dhjetëra aktivitete për jetën dhe veprën e M. Kokalarit. E këto aktivitete, pavarësisht insinuatave të skorjeve ideologjike e kulturore të tipit N.Shehu, do të vijojnë edhe në të ardhmen.

gsh

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Musineja zbulon; Naim Frashëri ka kopjuar poetin pers, Rumiu*

VIOLETA MURATI


_Në vitin 1938, Musine Kokalari në tezën e saj të mbrojtur në Itali, për poetin tonë kombëtar të Rilindjes, Naim Frashëri, ka bërë një nga zbulimet më të çuditshme në letërsi: se shumë vargje të Naimit rezultojnë identike me ato të poetit persian, Rumiu. Ajo e ka quajtur kopjim, pa bërë ndonjë koment, por duke e arsyetuar si gjendje dhe situata të njëjta ndjeshmërie. Dy kompozimet karakteristike janë: Fyelli (Lulet e verës) dhe Turtullesha (Parajsa), duke i vënë përballë me ato përgjegjëse të Rumiut (Kobla shpirtërore), (Tekst këngë), saktësisht: i pari në Pjesë e hyrjes dhe i dyti tek Tregtari dhe papagalli apo Nevoja për tu çliruar nga burgu i jetës. Më poshtë po japim të plotë çfarë Musine Kokalari shkruan në tezën e saj për Naimin, duke artikuluar në mënyrë të saktë fjalën kopjim, pavarësisht se nuk e shpreh me tone dramatike këtë zbulim, por na vë në dijeni për një fenomen letrar.
_






Violeta Murati



Çfarë është thënë deri tani në mënyrë naive, gati glorifikuese, si krahasim, për poetin tonë kombëtar, ka qenë vetëm fakti se Naim Frashëri ka ngjashmëri me poezinë e poetit të famshëm pers, Rumiun, ndonëse ky poet deri më 2007 nuk është përkthyer asnjëherë i plotë, në përjashtim të përkthimit të fragmentarizuar që i ka bërë vetë Naim Frashëri. Ngjashmëria që i është veshur Naimit ka qenë një lloj gjendjeje ndjeshmërie e ngjashme, një sentiment i natyrshëm ndodhur mes dy poetëve që ishin të detyruar të jetonin larg atdheut, të larguar nga gjërat e dashura.

Por, asnjë studiues deri më sot nuk ka shkuar në një analizë të thelluar se nga rrjedhin këto ngjashmëri, shto këtu faktin se nuk kanë pasur edhe një lëndë të plotë poetike, të përkthyer, nga Rumiu. Por çfarë fshihet pas kësaj ngjashmërie që shpesh studiues e gjuhëtarë, na kthejnë tani në përshtypjen se kanë folur pa arsye të njohjes ose nga injoranca, qejfi i trashëguar nga diktatura për të glorifikuar pa argumente.

Naim Frashëri mbetet një poet kombëtar i Rilindjes. Për këtë arsye Musine Kokalari në vitin 1938 e bën tezë të temës së saj, në Universitetin e Romës.

Por, pasi ka vështruar poezinë e tij me karakter të përzier si poezi me karakter sentimental, me karakter politik, shkollor apo poezi me karakter fetar, vepra me karakter të përzier - Musine Kokalari bën zbulimin e saj, të çuditshëm: Naim Frashëri ka kopjuar poetin pers, Rumiun.

Nuk mund të lë në heshtje një zbulim interesant që kam bërë, duke lexuar disa poezi të poetit të madh persian Rumi (1207-1273), të përkthyera në italisht nga profesor Italo Pizzi, e të publikuara prej tij në volumin e parë të Historia e poezisë persiane. Këtë e ka gjetur kur ka marrë në analizë vëllimin poetik

Lulet e verës, ku janë 23 poezi, të mbledhura në 83 faqe, shtypur në Bukuresht më 1890. Këtu dominojnë poezitë me karakter sentimental (12 copë) të ndjekura nga gjashtë poezi fetare e pesë me frymëzim patriotik. Duke hequr një vështrim nga vëllimi i parë, promovuar javën që shkoi, ku për herë të parë botohet teza e Musine Kokalarit për Naim Frashërin zbulohet një nga faktet më interesante në letërsi: se ngjashmëria e poezisë së Rumiut me poetin tonë Naim Frashëri nuk është një rastësi ndjeshmërish, por kopjim.

Musine Kokalari këtë fakt nuk e hiperbolizon si një zbulim plagjiature, por me elegancë dhe finesë prej studiueseje, na thotë se Naimi ka gjetur sigurisht përputhje, jo vetëm me idealet dhe ndjeshmërinë e vet, por sidomos në të dytën, një ndërthurje me jetën e vet prej mërgimtari, prej të burgosuri  i larguar me forcë nga toka e vet e nga gjërat e tij të dashura. Duke pasur në dorë një lëndë të plotë të poezisë së Rumiut, të siguruar nga profesori i saj në Itali, Musineja referohet për të na dhënë ndoshta një nga zbulimet më të çuditshme në letërsi: se shumë vargje të Naimit rezultojnë identike me ato të poetit persian, Rumiu.

Dy kompozimet karakteristike janë Fyelli (Lulet e verës) dhe Turtullesha (Parajsa), duke i vënë përballë me ato përgjegjëse të Rumiut (Kobla shpirtërore), (Tekst këngë), saktësisht: i pari në Pjesë e hyrjes dhe i dyti tek Tregtari dhe papagalli apo Nevoja për tu çliruar nga burgu i jetës.

Musineja na bind përmes analizës së saj të hollësishme, por dhe vetë ajo saktëson se ku qëndron fakti i asaj që quhet kopjim apo identik dhe më larg tezave mbi ngjashmërinë.

Shpesh është ngritur nga studiues pyetja si shpjegohet që Rumiu u vonua kaq shumë për të ardhur te lexuesit shqiptarë, kur dihet se letërsia perse ka qenë me fat, duke pasur përkthyes të tillë si F. Noli, Hafiz Ali Korça, Vehxhi Buharaja dhe së fundi nga Dhori Qiriazi. Në fakt, është thënë se i pari që u afrua me Xhelal-ed-din Rumiun në letërsinë shqipe ka qenë poeti ynë kombëtar Naim Frashëri, i cili përktheu (jo të plotë) poezinë e famshme të Rumiut "Kënga e fyellit". Naimi ka përshtatur për fëmijë edhe poezinë tjetër të Rumiut, "Këshillat e një zogu", që në shqip mban titullin "Zogu dhe djali". Pas Naimit ka pasur një heshtje për këtë poet, i cili është renditur me Atarin, Firdeusin, Khajamin, Hafizin, Nizamin, Saadiun etj. Rumiu është cilësuar prej përkthyesit dhe poetit Dhori Qiriazi si Shekspiri i Lindjes, i përkthyer në 25 gjuhë të botës. Ndërsa në një kumtesë që prof. Jorgo Bulo ka mbajtur në Teheran në 800-vjetorin e lindjes së Rumiut, Naimi dhe Rumiu - nuk e ka parë këtë afërsi identike mes poetëve, por e ka trajtuar si ngjashmëri ndjeshmërish. Arsyeja pse prof. Bulo nuk i ka dhënë një analizë të gjallë kësaj teze ndoshta ka të bëjë me pasjen në dorë, të poezisë në shqip të Rumiut, pikërisht poezitë për të cilat nga flet Musine Kokalari - për të cilat u mbështet tek një përkthim i profesorit të saj në Itali.

Rumiu ka pasur një ndikim gjurmëlënës në zhvillimet shpirtërore shqiptare prej Rilindjes Kombëtare e këndej, duke ndikuar edhe te poeti ynë kombëtar Naim Frashëri, - kjo është fjalia më e përgjithshme që është thënë për dy poetët, pa rënë asnjëherë në gjurmë të ndonjë teze konkrete, siç e ka analizuar studentja e Romës, në vitin 1938.

Në fakt, nga studiuesit është pranuar ndikimi i fortë që ka pasur Rumiu në Shqipëri, por kjo është thënë në mënyrë krejt të verbër si duket, pa njohur direkt veprën e tij. Ndërsa është thënë se për çudi mungesa e Rumiut nuk ndihej dhe aq - duke e lidhur këtë shpjegim në mënyrë paradoksale me poezinë e Naim Frashërit si një shembull skandaloz dhe mjaft naiv se mjeshtërit kompensojnë njëri-tjetrin.

Poezia e Rumiut është shumë e afërt dhe komunikuese me gjini të tjera të artit si muzika, koreografia (vallet, baleti), dëshmi e një talenti të lindur dhe arti të përsosur. Harmonizimi mes zërit, fjalës dhe lëvizjes apo plotësimi, vazhdimi, shndërrimi (transformimi - njësoj siç ndodh me llojet e energjisë) i njërës në tjetrën janë shkalla më e lartë në një vepër artistike. Na duhet ta ritheksojmë se është bërë një mënyrë naive krahasimi kur Rumiu është quajtur Shekspiri i Lindjes, ku në shumë vende e popuj poeti persian çmohet si një shenjtor dhe madje barazohet figurativisht me profetët, me patrikët e besimit në përgjithësi. Jo rastësisht Rumiu është mbiquajtur edhe "Pir Rumi", domethënë me fjalë të tjera "themelues", "mjeshtër", "udhëheqës". Poeti pers i shekullit të 13-të u konsiderua si zbulim në Amerikën e dhjetëvjeçarit të fundit të shekullit të 20-të.

Ndërsa në vazhdën e një pasardhësi të Rumiut studiuesit iranianë nuk ngurrojnë të hidhen për ta radhitur Naimin ndërmjet atij grupi poetësh mistikë, që janë ndikuar nga "masnavitë" poetike dhe mistike të Rumiut, duke sjellë në vëmendje ngjashmëritë e poezisë "Nej" të Rumiut dhe poezisë "Fyelli" të Naimit, të cilat thonë se ka të njëjtën përmbajtje, të njëjtin kod poetik, por kanë edhe ngjyresat e vendlindjes së secilit prej tyre.

Më poshtë po japim të plotë çfarë shkruan Musine Kokalari në tezën e saj për Naimin, duke artikuluar në mënyrë të saktë fjalën kopjim, pavarësisht se nuk e shpreh me tone dramatike këtë zbulim, por ama na vë në dijeni për një fenomen letrar.



***



Aludimi i parë i Musinesë: Nga të gjitha konceptet e shprehura deri tani, natyra e Naimit na është manifestuar gjithmonë në përputhje me personalitetin e tij shpirtëror, duke mos shprehur kurrë kontraste të mprehta apo dyzime, të papajtueshme. E megjithatë, do të ilustroj tani një poezi Uji i bekuar (Lulet e verës), që është në kontrast të hapur me atë që është vetë esenca e filozofisë mistike transcendentale, të poetit. Në këtë poezi, ai duket sikur mundet nga një trullosje e pashpjegueshme, bëhet papritur skeptik dhe flet për jetën si për diçka të kotë, e sheh si lojë, një iluzion e asgjë tjetër.



Kjo pa dyshim është një shaka e keqe e letërsisë persiane, ndikimin tiran të së cilës, Naimi e ndien deri në atë pikë, sa nganjëherë, i kopjon konceptet e shprehje të tëra. Në poezinë në fjalë, ai është ndikuar sigurisht nga një autor të cilin e lexon me shumë dëshirë, gjurma letrare të cilit, është pikërisht pesimizmi këmbëngulës në vlerat e jetës, në nevojën e vazhdueshme për të harruar dhimbjet në gotat e mbushura në ndonjë tavernë të largët.

Ky poet është Omar Khajam.

Tamam si ai, Naimi do ti këndojë verës tek Uji i bekuar - si të vetmit burim, të çdo kënaqësie dhe harrese: Ejani këtu, o shokë, - do të bërtasë ai, - Mblidhuni kokë për kokë/ pini të bëhemi trokë/ Këtej e tutje sgënjehem/ Me të rreme më srrëmbehem../ Gjithë jetën nukë rrojmë,/ Shpirtnë pse te mundojmë? Pa qasuni të këndojmë/.

Unë besoj se Naimi e ka shkruar këtë poezi në një moment dëshpërimi e pakënaqësie dhe se ajo duhet ti atribuohet një vlerë episodike, rastësore, që nuk ia gërvisht aspak figurën thelbësisht të pastër.





***

Më lart ishte pjesa e parë që Musineja me përafërsi gjen pikëtakimin e çuditshëm të Naimit me poetë konkretë persë, prej të cilëve e sheh si të arsyeshme ta quajë thjesht një përputhje apo frymëzime për shkak të gjendjes shpirtërore ku ndodhej poeti shqiptar, si emigrant. Por, më poshtë janë konkretisht rastet flagrante të poetit se si adapton vargjet e Rumiut në dy poezitë e tij sentimentale. Ndonëse Musineja nuk do ti komentojë këto vargje, duken qartazi pjesë kopjuese e poezive frymëzuese të Rumiut. Me elegancë Musineja gjen arsye që ta kapërcejë çudinë e saj, duke thënë se është një gjendje shpirtërore e Naimit që e ka shtyrë të gjejë identiktin e vet në poezitë e Rumiut. Këtë fakt vetë Naimi duket se nuk e ka përmendur asgjëkund përveçse disa botimeve fragmentare nga Rumiu, derisa ky poet pak vite më parë, konkretisht më 2007, vjen i përkthyer në shqip nga Dhori Qiriazi. Ndërsa për studiuesit iranianë ky akt në poezinë e Naimit me Rumiun është parë si ngjashmëri poetësh, duke lënë të fshehur, gati në mënyrë naive ky krahasim edhe nga studiuesit shqiptarë, si prof. Jorgo Bulo. Më poshtë, teza e Musinesë vazhdon dhe pothuaj vërtetohet në kontekstin e kopjimit dhe jo të ndonjë përafrie gjendjesh shpirtërore, të rastësishme midis poetëve. Duket gjendje e pastër kopjimi.



***

Musineja bën konkrete kopjimin: Më duket e tepërt të zgjatem akoma në paraqitjen e përbërësve të tjerë poetikë. Por, përpara se ta mbyll këtë pjesë që u kushtohet veprave të poetit, nuk mund të lë në heshtje një zbulim interesant që kam bërë, duke lexuar disa poezi të poetit të madh persian Rumi (1207-1273), të përkthyera në italisht nga profesor Italo Pizzi e të publikuara prej tij në volumin e parë të Historia e poezisë persiane.



Më duhet ta pranoj, që çudia ime qe e madhe kur konstatova se shumë vargje të Naimit rezultojnë identike me ato të poetit persian.



Do të citoj disa pjesë të dy kompozimeve karakteristike të të parit: Fyelli (Lulet e verës) dhe Turtullesha (Parajsa), duke i vënë përballë me ato përgjegjëse të Rumiut (Kobla shpirtërore), (Tekst këngë), saktësisht: i pari në Pjesë e hyrjes dhe i dyti tek Tregtari dhe papagalli apo Nevoja për tu çliruar nga burgu i jetës.



Kur krahasoj pjesët e ngjashme të dy poetëve, nuk do të bëj asnjë koment të veçantë, duke e shtyrë për në fund.



Do të flas në fillim për Fyellin. Naimi e fillon poezinë e vet duke thënë: Pa dëgjo fyellin çthotë/ tregon mërgimet e shkretë/ Qahet nga e zeza botë/ me fjalëze të vërtetë dhe vazhdon Qëkurse më kanë ndarë/ Nga shok e nga miqësia/ Gra e burra kanë qarë/ nga ngashërimet e mija!



Përkthimi i Pizzi-t thotë: Dëgjo flautin si flet/ e qan largimin e tij dhe më pas që kur nga kallamishtja/ më kanë prerë, burra e gra/ rënkojnë nga e qara ime. Naimi vazhdon më pas me një seri vargjesh që ndjekin gjithmonë modelin e Rumit, derisa në një përkthim fjalë për fjalë, do të thotë: Gjithë bota më dëgjojnë/ Po së jashtësmi më shohin,/ Dëshirën sma kupëtojnë,/ Zjarr e brendshmë sma njohin.

Pizzi e përkthen kështu të njëjtën pjesë: dhe të gjithë pranë meje janë mbledhur, secili sipas mendimit të vet/ por zemrës time/ askush sia gjeti misterin.



Naimi vazhdon: O rrëmet i njerëzisë!/ Zër i fyellit sështë erë.

Dhe vargjet e Pizzit thonë: aty është i gjallë/ zjarr i rënkimit/ jo puhiza e lehtë.

Paralelizmi do të vazhdojë në të gjithë poezinë. Vargjet e Naimit, megjithëse ndryshojnë shpesh nga ana letrare, nga ato të Rumiut, nuk shkëputen kurrë për sa i përket kuptimit.



Por, le të kalojmë në poezinë e dytë. Teksti në shqip i Naimit ka ndryshuar titullin origjinal persian Tregtari dhe papagalli, në një tjetër më poetik Turtullesha  ndryshim që riprovon edhe një herë, mendësinë e poetit i cili preferonte që ndjenjat delikate të shprehura në poezi, të ishin të një turtulleshe dhe jo të një papagalli prozaik.



Drama e dy poezive është pothuajse e njëjtë: Një tregtar i pasur kishte një papagall (për Naimin, një turtulleshë). Kur po nisej për në Indi u kërkoi gjithë shërbëtorëve të tij të shprehnin një dëshirë që tua plotësonte. E njëjta pyetje i drejtohet dhe papagallit, i cili i etur për liri, i kërkon që tu çojë përshëndetjen e tij prej të burgosuri, miqve të tij të lirë. Tregtari mbërrin në Indi dhe plotëson dëshirën e zogut, por sapo flet, një nga zogjtë bie i vdekur përtokë. I turbulluar, tregtari kthehet në atdhe dhe i tregon ngjarjen të burgosurit të tij e ky sapo e dëgjon, bie i vdekur. Tregtari që e kujton të vdekur, e hedh tutje, por ai ngrihet e fluturon drejt lirisë.



Tregimi i Rumiut mbaron këtu, ndërsa ai i Naimit vazhdon me turtulleshën që burgoset për herë të dytë, por kjo shtesë nuk është veçse një shtojcë e tregimit të vërtetë dhe nga ana tjetër edhe ajo frymëzohet drejtpërsëdrejti, megjithëse jo në mënyrë pasive, nga një tjetër poezi e Rumiut Tri këshillat e zogut, që tek Kolba shpirtërore ndjek menjëherë Tregtarin dhe papagallin.



Të bëjmë tani analizën e të dy teksteve. Naimi e fillon kështu Turtulleshën e tij: Një burrë i pasur, kishte një turtulleshë të cilën e kishte mbyllur në kafaz. Dhe Pizzi: Na ishte një tregtar dhe kishte një papagall, një papagall të hijshëm, të cilin e kishte mbyllur në kafaz. Tregimi vazhdon: ... Padroni mori rrugën e shkoi e pa turtujt dhe foletë e tyre... ngriti zërin për ti përshëndetur... e njëra prej tyre, u shkëput e ra e vdekur për tokë.



Më pas Naimi do të vazhdojë tregimin me kthimin e padronit në atdhe dhe vdekjen e shtirur të zogut dhe do të shtojë: ... E mori nga kafazi, e hodhi tutje, por turtullesha e ngjall dhe fluturoi. Dhe ja, përkthimi i Pizzi-t: Ai sapo arriti në kufi, pa papagaj në një fushë të shkretë... Ngriti zërin e tha mesazhin dhe në fund: ... E nxori nga kafazi dhe ai në degët e larta të një peme, fluturoi. Edhe për pjesën e mbetur të dy teksteve, vlen e njëjta gjë që kam thënë për Fyellin.



I vetmi shpjegim që mund të japim për këtë kopjim të Naimit është se në to, ai ka gjetur sigurisht përputhje, jo vetëm me idealet dhe ndjeshmërinë e vet, por sidomos në të dytën, një ndërthurje me jetën e vet prej mërgimtari, prej të burgosuri  i larguar me forcë nga toka e vet e nga gjërat e tij të dashura. Ai sheh veten tek fyelli i larguar nga kallamishtja e që qan nga larg, duke moduluar misterin e mendimit me shpirtin e zjarrtë harmonioz. E sheh veten edhe tek turtullesha që ëndërron kthimin tek shoqet e veta e që më në fund, arrin të realizojë ëndrrën e lirisë; por për Naimin, kjo do të mbetet vetëm ëndërr e ai do të vdesë i mërguar në dhe të huaj. Njohja e veprave me karakter të ndryshëm e kompleton figurën e Naim Frashërit, duke na treguar aspektet më të fshehta e nganjëherë më të pamenduara. Koncepti themelor i poetit mbetet ai që shpërthen nga veprat e tij më të mëdha. Do të shtoj vetëm që, nga pikëpamja estetike, shumë nga këto poezi të fundit janë pa dyshim nga më të bukurat që ka ditur të krijojë muza frashëriane.


31/10/2009

----------


## Albo

*"Si e varrosa Musine Kokalarin"*

E Hene, 25 Janar 2010

*Flet Shaban Doci*

I burgosuri per shume vite, tregon kalvarin e gjate te vuajtjeve ne diktature

Si quhej banda ne te cilen ju benin pjese dhe tentuat arratisjen?

Nuk isha vetem anetari i bandes, por edhe kryesuesi i saj. Nuk ishte bande ne fakt, ne donim te shpetonim lekuren nga diktatura e proletariatit, ndaj kishim vendosur te arratiseshim. Ishim 5 veta, shok mes tyre kisha Isa Meren, i cili u vra. Ai nuk e kishte plan te arratisej, por i vdiq i vellai ne burg. Nga familja Mera jane vrare te gjithe, nuk kane bashkepunuar me asnje, pervec se me mbretin. Tre te tjeret nuk i kam njohur. Kam punuar ndertues, pastaj kalova ne nje shoqeri qe merrej me lende ndertimi. Doja te shkoja te punoja e te jetoja ne Amerike si refugjat, s'jam marre me politike, as ne burg e as jashte saj. Megjithate, Isane e kisha shok te ngushte, e me vinte keq per te, donim me cdo kusht te largoheshim, por ai kishte qellim politik, te bashkohej me mbretin.

Une nuk kisha qellim politik, doja vetem te kaloja kufirin, te shkoja te jetoja. Planet m'i ndryshoi Isai. Duhej qe personat qe do arratiseshin te ishin ne gjendje te ecnin, por keta te tjeret ishin te semure, njeri ka qene profesor Idriz Halluni, tjetri kishte mbaruar shkollen mbreterore. Shkuam ne daten 1 maj t'i merrnin ne Tirane. Kishim vendosur te shkonim a deri ne Lure ose afer Kukesit me makine ose ne kembe. Por, kur dolem ne Mamurras, ndryshuam drejtim.

Cila ishte pika nga do te arratiseshit?

Nga Korabi, sepse e kishim kontrolluar gjendjen para se te arratiseshim. Ecem tere naten, por e humba durimin i thashe atij, nese s'ke besim, ndahemi, vecohemi secili ne rrugen e vet. Por ky s'mund te bente rruge pa mua, duke qene se kishim edhe lidhje familjare e miqesore. Ecem tere naten, Idrizi u semur dhe e morem ne krahe. Keta te tjeret ishin ne moshen 45-50-vjecare, vetem une isha me i riu, 27 vjec. Idrizi me Sebastianin nuk ishin ne gjendje te ecnin, ishin te semure mbi te gjitha. U thashe te kthehemi e te mos humbasim kot e te vdisnim rrugeve, por shoku im tha jo.

Sa dite keni rrugetuar?

Kemi rrugetuar nga data 1-15 maj, neper male, nga Shkopeti. Furnizoheshim me buke e iknim. Shkuam ne Lure, ku sa dolem ne u lajmerua shefi, i plotfuqishmi i zones dhe se cfare kishim veshur madje. Qe ne ate moment, i madh e i vogel ne veri u ngriten ne kembe per te na kapur neve. Ne nje vend qe quhet Skavice, ndodhet nje mal e nje pyll, ku u futem derisa u be nate. I lashe aty dhe shkova te lyp buke.

Ku furnizoheshit me buke, neper dyqane?

Jo jo, neper katunde, u thosha qe shisja dhe se kisha nje femije me vete, e s'kishim buke te hanim. Pra genjeja. Kur shkova prape, me perqafuan te gjithe, sepse menduan se i lashe aty e u dorezova, i braktisa. Kjo eshte e keqja kur nuk e njeh tjetrin e s'ke sukses. U nisem drejt Korabit, kaluam piken kryesore nga kalaja e Dodes. Na kaloi nje patrulle perpara e nuk na tha gje. Njerezit e benin ate detyre sa per nje cope buke e per te shkuar ne shtepine e vet. Populli ishin i mire por diktatura ishte e tille saqe asgje nuk i shpetonte dot. Shkuam drejt pikes perfundimtare te Korabit, atje pame dy drita, nje te postes dhe nje te nje shtepie te larte. Isai tha te zgjidhnim nje tjeter, une thashe nje tjeter. Isai kishte te drejte ne fakt. U nisem ne drejtim te gabuar, gje qe e pame ne te zbardhur te drites. U ndalem dhe u kthyem. Per fat, ate nate ra 4 gisht bore, nga gjysma e Korabit e siper kishte aq mjegull sa me te fut gishtin ne sy, nuk e shihje. Une nuk e mora Idrizin ne krah, i thashe qe lashe babane tim te vdiste e nuk e mora te kalonte kufirin. Ai nuk e la, ishte besnik jashte mase. Ishim shume te lodhur. Isai shkoi u dorezua pastaj, nuk shkoi me ate qellim ne fakt, por kete e beri edhe Sebastiani me pas. Vijuam te ecnim. Eshte nje maje me kthesa shume aty, eshte e nderlikuar per t'u orientuar edhe po te kesh lindur ne ate vend. I them Sebastianit ndalu, ky nuk e beri, i thashe per here te dyte, ky u ndal. Kisha frike mos ndahesha me Isane. Ky ishte i keputur komplet. Ky kthehet poshte e sheh nja dy femije me dele. I pyeti se ku ndodhej, u kerkoi nje cope buke e i kerkoi t'u tregonin se ku ndodhej kufiri. Ata e moren te shtepia, ai u tregoi atyre per ne, u tha qe nuk dorezohemi. Vazhduam itinerarin, kam kaluar tre kthesa per ne shtegun tjeter dhe nuk e pame me Isane. Une mora majtas, ai mora gjysme majtas, ndaj humbem. Kalova ne fushen e Korabit, ne vend te shkoja djathtas, mora majtas. U futa ne nje kasolle bagetish, fsheha armen, ndersa te medhenj e te vegjel po ecnin ne rruge, bashke me ushtrine. Degjuam krisma.

Ju me ke ishit nderkohe?

Skender Taken e kisha me vete. I thashe "do vritet Isa Mena". "Jo", me tha ai. Degjuam prape krisma, ndersa kur u terr vijuam rrugen. Afer Dinit donim te ndryshonim rrugen, pasi nuk kishte mundesi depertimi, ndaj doja te nderroja drejtim ne nje zone tjeter, per te kaluar me pas kufirin. Shkova ne nje dyqan per te marre nje pakete cigare dhe te pyesja se c'kishte ndodhur me Isane. Atje me kane kapur ne dyqan, ne dere te dyqanit, dhe ai qe me ka kapur eshte sot ne Durres bashke me familjen. Me cuan ne Kukes dhe me thane "Ta vrane Isane".

Aty e more vesh qe ta vrane shokun?

Po, thashe me mire qe e vrane sesa te ishte kapur i gjalle. Kjo ishte puna e grupit. Me cuan ne Kukes, nga Kukesi ne Tirane, nga Tirana ne Durres. Aty na mori hetuesia e Gjykates Ushtarake Speciale, sepse dyshonin se mos kishin hapur ndonje gjyq nga Teme Sejko. Skender Tafa e kishte nip Teme Sejkon, por une nuk e dija kete. Me akuzonin se une isha shkaktar per gjithe c'ka ndodhi.

Aty thuhej se ishte nje bande e UDB-se. Sa informacion kishit per UDB-ne ju dhe c'lidhje kishit?

Keto skenare i ka pergatitur Sigurimi, per cilindo, jo vetem per ne. Asnje lidhje nga ne s'kishin te bente me ata, keta te grupit ishin te rrjetit mbreteror, pervec meje qe doja te ikja ne Amerike si refugjat. S'kemi pasur lidhje as me bande te jashtme, as te brendshme.

Ju bene presion ne hetuesi?

Presioni ne hetuesi ka qene ky: donin te me detyronin te thoja qe po te me dilte ushtria para, une do vrisja ndonje ushtar. Hetuesi dhe perfaqesuesi i akuzes me ka mbajtur 30 dite me kete akuze brenda. Pse do e vrisja une ushtarin, c'faj do me kishte ai? Ne fund fare i thashe: Po te hapja lufte me forcat e ushtrise, po te te shihja ty 500 meter larg, do te te vrisja ty, ushtarin jo. Atehere hetimi u mbyll. Ushtar mund te ishte djali im, kusheriri etj. Ushtria s'me kishte asnje borxh mua, borxh me kishte shteti, regjimi.

Si e gjykoni aktin e ketij personi qe ju denoncoi qe po arratiseshit?

Degjo ketu, ai duhet te kete seder burrerore te thote qe s'ka asnje faj. Ate qe ka bere ai, mund te bente kushdo. Atij i ka shkuar qofte te dera.

Sa ju denuan?

Nga 22 vjet, me caktuan 15.

Sa bete ne fakt?

Une kreva 11 vjet e 2 muaj e 7 dite, te tjerat i kam fituar me pune, me nga dy norma ne dite. Gjyqi u be ne Durres, pastaj ne Tirane na cuan ne Kombinatin e Mishit, pastaj ne ndertim, ku ushtrova profesionin. Pas Bankes se sotme e gjithe zona deri te ish-shtepite e piloteve italiane, e kam pasur une ne patronazh, kam qene specialist i shkathet ne te gjitha punimet. Pastaj ne cuan ne uzinen e Lacit, pastaj ne Rubik, ku kishin vendosur te me caktonin teknik cilesie. Me thirri aty nje Bajram Kurvafa, nje komandat kampi, kafshe fare, njeriu me i pasjellshem dhe me i lig neper kampe. Me tha se kishin vendosur te isha teknik cilesie, me kusht qe te beja listen e atyre qe nuk benin normen. Sepse atyre qe nuk benin normen, i nxirrnin paradite e pasdite ne pune, ndersa naten ne biruce.

I thashe une: Po te isha kaq burre i mire, s'kisha bere burg, kisha ndenjur jashte. Me futen ne biruce 30 dite per kete qe thashe. Ne biruce gjeta nje nga keta te grupit te gazetareve, Robert Vukani, eshte ne Tirane ai sot. Me pas vazhdova punen, ndersa kur isha ne burg na sollen ne grup kinez, per te na specializuar per furrat e shkrirjes.

Ky eshte nje fakt i ri. Qe te burgosurit specializoheshin me kinezet.

Po, por ne kete kohe me kinezet ata paten nje ferkim. Erdhi kryeinxhinieri, i dorezoj une kaldajen. Me pyet mua sa vjet isha denuar. "15 vjet burg", i them. Per cfare me pyet. "Per arratise". Nuk ka mundesi me thote. Ne ne Kine i transferojme nga njera province ne tjetren ata qe tentojne te arratisen. Shkon kryeinxhinieri i thote komandanit, qe ishte beterr fare. Nderhyri komisari, u acarua gjendja kaq shume, saqe e hoqen kryeinxhinierin qe aty. Habiteshin kinezet kur na shihnin aty. Prej aty me cuan ne Lac, pastaj ne Fushe-Kruje, me pas ne Elbasan e me vone ne Pishe-Pore te Vlores. Na futen ne kenete, kishim komandant Sulejman Manokun, ish-kryetar i deges se Peshkopise. Kur mori vesh qe isha shoku i Isa Menes, me therret ne zyre, e me thote se mos ishte politikan Isa Mena. Nuk i kam thene kujt i thashe une per kete, mos e di veten politikan ti se je kryetar kampi. Te nesermen ai mblodhi kampin, ishte nje dibran i lidhur me kete, spiun i ekspozuar, i cili tha: Te ndodhe qe te na luftoje imperializmi, pa shkelur mbi trupat tuaj, nuk shkoj te luftoj. Te shtaten dite, me makine ne dispozicion ne cojne ne Spac te Burrelit, ne nentoke, ku kam punuar 4 vjet, edhe pse isha me raport doktori. Nga Spaci me cojne ne Ballsh, ku me pas u lirova dhe shkova ne shtepi, te cilen nuk e gjeta, se ma kishin prishur. Fjeta te ura e Drinit, kerkova pune, u futa ne ndertim ne Kalimash, ku nuk me paguanin kategorine e 7-te qe kisha, por te 5-ten. Ne kete kohe, kisha muhabet per t'u fejuar me nje vajze qe kishte babane ne burg.

Ishte e veshtire te krijoje familje besoj?

Gje me te veshtire nuk kam pare ne jete, nuk na linin. Kjo vajza kishte qene per fat a kusherire a mbesa e Azem Kryqalliut dhe ajo pranoi me te gjitha kushtet.

Pra, nje familje qe kishte qene kundershtare e pushtetit, mund te pranonte nje njeri si ju?

Edhe atje s'na linin, se nderhynte dega. Me thirren ne zyre e me thane qe nuk duhet te martohesh pa lejen tone. U thashe qe shqiptareve, edhe ne kohen e turkut, nuk u ndalohej te martoheshin. "Ndoshta ty", i thashe, "ta ka dhene Enver Hoxha kete te drejte". Megjithate, i bera 24 faqe leter Enver Hoxhes per kete rast.

Cfare permbante kjo leter qe i derguat Enver Hoxhes?

Permbante biografine time familjare, burgun qe kam bere, dhe qe kerkoja te krijoja nje familje. E si ka mundesi qe me kerkonin te mos martohesha?! Erdhi pergjigjja, isha te motra ne fshat, vjen bashkefshatari im Gani Dasi, ish-instruktori i komitetit te partise se Kukesit, te lexonte letren. Letra ishte personale nga Enver Hoxha, dhe kerkonte te shihej sa te verteta e genjeshtra kishte. Une kalova ne Krume, me cuan me sektorin e ndertimit ne brigade, ku asnje s'punonte te punonte me mua. Bera nja nje jave vetem, pastaj kalova me brigaden, Une ne suvatim tek person, edhe pse isha specialist i shkalles se larte, zbatues objektesh. Karpenteria ishte me e veshtira, ndaj me caktonin mua, merresha me armaturat i vetem. Sesi kam shpetuar i gjalle nuk e di, sepse kjo pune nuk behet vetem, duhet grup.

Pranoi dikush te martohej me ju?

Kalova ne Lushnje, nuk gjeta derman. Me thote nje ish-mirditor i burgosur, per nje familje te internuar ne Rreshen, nga grupi i Teme Sejkos, bijat e Izet Osmanit. Shkova dhe rashe dakord per t'u martuar. Me tha njeri sa u nisa per ne Kukes, mos gabo ta marresh, eshte e rrezikshme.

Ku ishte rreziku sipas tyre?

Ate duhet ta thone ata, sepse mua ne Spac, para se te lirohesha, me erdhi nenkryetari i deges se Kukesit per te me rekrutuar. Operativ kemi pasur Gjergj Zefin, qe sot eshte gjalle, erdhi e me tha: Pse nuk na ben lutje qe te lirohesh? "Pse te lirohem" i thashe, "Une s'kam shtepi". Ai me tha, ke moter, ndersa une i thashe, "E kam, por ajo ka shtepine e vet. Plus i thashe, kam shume semundje". Cfare semundjesh ke me tha: I thashe qe kryesorja eshte qe jam psikopat ne gjendje reaktive. Ndezi cigaren, doli jashte e s'u fut me aty.

U bashkuat me familjen Osmani, pra me nje nga vajzat e kesaj familje? Me pas?

Fillova pune atje, por nuk me pranoi rrethi, me cuan ne ferme. I bera telegram kryeministrit, Mehmet Shehut me keto fjale: Pse me kaluat ne ferme, une jam specialist ndertimi. Nuk zgjati shume, erdhi pergjigjja nga kryeministri, kalova ne ndertim, por me conin ne sektoret me te larget e me te veshtire, ne Kurbnesh, Rreps, etj. Pra nuk me linin ne qender, ku kishte nevoje. Banova ne Rreshen, u futa ne nje objekt afer ndermarrjes se ndertimit, prane depove te grumbullimit, ne nje dhome ku as qeni nuk jetonte. Nje dhome tjeter e zuri nje agronom i fermes. Mua ma hoqen driten, atij ia lane, ndersa ai vinte nje batanije ne dritare qe te mos e shihja une qe kishte drite. Me regjistruan per te marre shtepi, i shkoi lista kryetarit te lagjes, i vuri vize emrit tim ai. Ishte i dyti telegram qe i bera Mehmet Shehut, ndaj me dhane shtepi. Por puna ishte se gruaja, kur u martuam ishte 40 vjece, ndaj ne 2-3 raste i vdiqen femijet ne bark, se nuk me linin ta coja ne Tirane. I shkova doktorit Mark Lleshi, i cili eshte edhe sot doktor, i thashe si t'ia bej. "E vetmja menyre eshte te shkosh me raport per psikopatine, jo per femijen", me tha ai. Ashtu beme, mora raport. Te nsermen, me erdhi ne oren 11:00 ne shtepi e me tha se po ta coja gruan ne Tirane, do e merrja ne qafe, sepse nuk di c'kishte bere nje gabim tjeter. I vdiq gruas ne bark femija i 4-t, ndersa ajo mbeti me barre per here te peste dhe une pastaj i cova leter Mehmet Shehut, i cili me dha leje ta coja ne Tirane, te mjeku Ilir Gjylbegu. Prej atij kam kete vajze qe kam sot, se edhe kete nuk do e kisha.

Ne periudhen qe keni qendruar ne ato baraket e vjetra, keni banuar me nje nga personazhet me te njohura te historise se proletariatit, Musine Kokalarin.

Po, eshte e vertete, por une ne fakt nuk kam banuar fare prane me te. Gruaja ime ka jetuar prane saj, balle per balle per 20 vjet. Edhe kur u martova une, Musineja nuk m'u afrua, sepse nuk me njihte. Kur mora shtepi ne pallat, erdhi nje dite per te marre qumeshtin ne radhe. Erdhi ajo, me dha shishen. Para meje ne radhe ishte shefi operativ, zoti Petrash. Kur me pa mua pas vetes, ai iku ne fund. I thirri ajo, se e njihte. Ajo vetem qeshi, kaq. Keshtu nisi qe cdo te diel te vinte te une. Por ne zakonisht te dielave dilnim ne pune, sepse i binte te ishte o ditelindja e Enverit, ditelindja e Stalinit etj. Por kur ishim pushim, vinte e pinte nje kafe.

Erdhi koha qe u semur ajo, i thashe une: Te te coj ne Tirane? Jo, me tha, se shkoj vete. Behet fjale per vitin '82-'83. Jetonte ngjitur me kunaten time, i kishin vene nje invalid ne paradhome, qe ta kontrollonte se kush hynte e dilte. Po askush nuk hynte te ajo, pervec meje. Shkoi u vizitua, doli me kancer ne gjoks. Gruan e kam pasur ne vitin e fundit te studimeve per mjekesi kur u internua, ndaj i tha te mos e operonte, se sidoqofte do t'i shtohej prape plaga. "Shtyje sa ta shtysh", i tha ime shoqe. Por ajo kishte besim te keto pune e shkoi e u operua. I shkova na spital bashke me kunaten, me puthi ne dy faqet e nisi te qaje. I thashe a te vij te te marr. Jo, me tha, se vij vete. Kur erdhi ne shtepi. me thirri e me tha: Kam nje fjale me ty. "Do me japesh fjalen e burrave qe do me varrosesh", me tha. I thashe se nuk dihet kujt i bie te varroste shoq-shoqin. "Nese ti vdes para, do te te varros si motren time", i thashe. "E bejme me doreshkrim, me tha, dhe une iu pergjigje po. Shkuam te tavolina per te bere testamentin. Keto doreshkrime do t'i le ketu tha te ty. I thashe merri coji vete, pse te ma lesh mua kete pune? Do me premtosh dicka tha: Do vish cdo pasdite deri ne oren 9 te darkes te une? I thashe s'ta jap dot fjalen se punoj 11 ore ne dite. Megjithate shkoja. Por si rregull, qe kur me lindi femija, cdo vere e coja ne plazh ne Shengjin. Ishte gusht i vitit '83, I thashe: Musine, neser do shkoj te marr vajzen dhe gruan. Me tha: mos shko dhe neser. I thashe une: Do shkoj se pasneser duhet te paraqitet ne pune gruaja. Ti ke kunaten time ketu. Tha: Ishalla kur te vish, te mos me gjesh.

Sa shkova une, kunates i kishte ardhur nje telegram nga Elbasani, per t'u nisur atje, se djalit te xhaxhait i kishte kapur nje karroce kemben e ia kishte thyer. Musineja vdiq ne oren 9 te darkes, ndersa une isha ne Lezhe. Kthehem ne mengjes, per te kapur autobuset qe shkonin ne Rreshen. Me thane ka vdekur Musineja. Shkoj te shtepia, kthehem te shtepia e saj, dera ishte me celes, kishin marre ato doreshkrimet ca kishte atje, e kishin mbyllur deren me celes nga kryetari i Keshillit. Shkova i thashe nje Agim Harunit se kush e kishte celesin. Filani me tha. I shkova atje, me thane qe nuk ma jepnin dot. U thashe atyre qe i kisha premtuar se do ta varrosja, e kisha marre me shkrim ate. U thashe qe pergjigjesha per te gjitha, vetem per te marre celesin. E mora celsin, shkova te shtepia e Musinese, e nxorem, e lame, shkuam te Komunalja dhe donim ta varrosnim ngjitur me nenen e gruas. Por, problemi ishte se asnje nga Komunalja nuk pranonte te hapte varrin per Musine Kokalarin, as makina nuk vinte madje. Mora nje jevge per gjenezen.

Takova dhendrin e Beqir Ballukut, Gjergji Gjekun, i internuar edhe ai, dhe bashke me nje kosovar qe e quanin Ymer, hapen varrin. Kufomen e transportuam me makinen e zhavorrit. Gjithe lagjja eshte ngritur e na ka pare me nje urrejtje te jashtezakonshme sepse po varrosnim nje te vdekur. Per me teper se mua asgje nuk me lidhte me Musine Kokalarin, as politika, as ekonomike shoqerore, vetem se jetonim aty. Vetem une me gruan, kunaten dhe femijen tone, bashke me Gjergjin e kosovarin, e kemi varrosur ate dhe kemi ngrene dreken te varri i saj.

E varrosem. I kishte thene kunates ajo qe te merrte ne telefon Platon Kokalarin, djalin e xhaxhait. Ai erdhi pas 2-3 ditesh, i dhame gjithe materialet e Musine Kokalarit, me shkrimin tim. Fotografite, dokumentet e pensionit, leternjoftimin, librat e kohes se Enverit, edhe te nenvijezuara, i kam te gjitha une sot. E verteta kjo ka qene.

KJ

----------


## Brari

moderator me qe nuk e gjeta temen per M kokolarin po  hap temen e re.
po e gjetet ju bashkangjitjani temave te vjetra per musinene kokolari.


----------


''Vatra'' përkujton në Nju-Jork disidenten Musine Kokalari

BEQIR SINA, New York

Nën patronazhin e Vatrës u përkujtua Musine Kokalari, me një përkujtim e nderim të jetës e veprës të, të gjitha grave shqiptare, në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe nga të gjitha trojet etnike


Me rastin e përvjetorit të 93-të të lindjes së disidentes shqiptare Musine Kokalari dhe në përkujtim e nderim të jetës e veprës të të gjitha grave shqiptare, në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe nga të gjitha trojet etnike, të cilat, kanë vuajtur dhe janë presekutuar nga regjime të ndryshme politike e sllavo komuniste, Federerata PanShqiptare e Amerikës VATRA, javën e kaluar zhvilloi një aktivitet përkujtimor. Në këtë veprimtari simbolike, studiues, drejtues shoqatash, veprimtarë e aktivistë të komunitetit, ish-gra të persekuturara gjatë regjimit të Enver Hoxhës në Shqipëri, dhe nga ato që e përjetuan gjenocidin serb, në Kosovë, është folur dhe diskutuar edhe lidhur me rolin e gruas në shoqëri dje dhe sot, dhe në veçanti lidhur me dhunën e ushtruar ndaj femrës në vitet e kaluara. Ky ishte aktiviteti i parë i kësaj natyre në komunitet, dhe u zhvillua në lokalin e njohur në Bronks - Nju Jork, "Restorantin East WoodManor" - "qendër", kjo e njohur tashmë në komunitet, për tubime, festime dhe aktivitet e tjera. Aktiviteti, u zhvillua nën përkujdesjen e shoqatës Vatra. Në këtë tubim gratë shqiptaro-amerikaneë patën rastin për të përkujtuar Musine Kokalirin, gruan e shquar të letrave dhe të politikës së kohës (anëtarët e familjes së saj në SHBA-së kanë qenë gjithashtu, bashkëthemeluesit e shoqatës patriotike Vatra), shoqatë kjo në Amerikë, e cila ia kushtoi gjithë veprimtarinë e saj në mërgim - pavarësisë dhe përparimit të Shqipërisë, Kosovës dhe të gjitha trojeve etnike. Kjo veprimtari u mbajt pasi përkonte edhe me 10 shkurtin, që do të shënonte 93-vjetorin e lindjes së Musine Kokalarit. Qasja nëpërmjet këtij aktiviteti përkujtimor i "gërshetuar" edhe me rolin e gruas në shoqërinë shqiptare, dje dhe sot, u zhvillua në një kohë që "fatkeqësisht" edhe askush nga institucionet e kulturës, shoqata e organizata në atdhe, nuk u kujtuan për të përkujtuar, të parën shkrimtare dhe politikane shqiptare, të parën femër me titull Doktore Shkencash në letërsi. Pikërisht, në një kohë kur në një luginë në rrëzë të malit të Dajtit, në veri rreth 15 km larg nga kryeqyteti i Shqipërisë - Tirana", janë gjetur mbetjet e të burgosurve politikë të ekzekutuar me nga një plumb pas koke, gjatë regjimit komunist, dhe të hedhur anë disa gropa të futur në thasë plasmasi. Oratorët falenderuan Federatën Pan Shqiptare Vatra, për mundësinë që u ofroi në realizimin e kësaj veprimtarie si kryetarin e kësaj organizate Ing. Agim Karagjozi, dy nën/kryetarët; Dr. Gjon Buçaj e Agim Rexhaj, anëtarët e kryesisë zotërinjtë Zef Balaj e Zef Përndocaj, Editorin e gazetës Dielli, z Dalip Greca, Dr. Nexhat Kaliçi, regjisorin Nuhi Destani, Zonjat Merita Shkupi, Rita Saliu, Merita Bajraktari McCormack, Mjafturie Daci, Aida Dismondy, Xhemile Greca e Lena Kataliç, si edhe gazetat "Dielli", Iliria e Bota Sot, të cilat i dhanë jehonë falas kësaj veprimtarie. Në fillim të kësaj veprimtarie është shfaqur edhe një film dokumentar i realizuar nga regjisori Nuhi Destani Dr. Nexhat Kaliçi dhe i sponsorizuar nga shoqata Vatra. Në këtë dokumentar flitej mbi represionin serb mbi gruan shqiptare në Kosovë, gjatë sundimit serb. Njëheresh ky tubim sipas organizatorve ishte edhe një reagim proteste ndaj Gjykatës Kushtetuese në Shqipëri, e cila pak ditë më parë rrëzoi ligjin e Lustracionit, për krimet e komunizmit në Shqipëri, aq më tepër kur atje sapo u zbulua në malin e Dajtit, një varrez masive me mbetjet e të 19 personave të pushkatuar nga rregjimi komunist, gjatë peruidhës 1944-1990.

Në diskutime folën gra e vajza që kanë kryer studimet univesitare në Shqipëri apo në SHBA, studiues, e personalitete të njohura të komunitetit, çka do të krijonte edhe përshtypejn e zhvillimit të një "simpoziumi të vogël". Fjala përshëndetëse u mbajt nga nën/kryetari i shoqatës Vatra, dr. Gjon Buçaj. Zonja Merita Shkupi mbajti një kumtesë të gjatë kushtuar jetës dhe veprës së Musine Kokalarit. Ndërsa, zonja Rita Saliu mbajti kumtesën "Gjenocidi serb në Kosovë", shikuar në fokusin mbi gjenocidin ndaj femrës shqiptare në Kosovë, gjatë sundimit serbo-sllav. Aktiviteti u tha se është zhvilluar duke marrë shkas nga seanca dëgjimore që Kongresi Amerikan zhvilluar disa ditë më parë me protagonistët kundra dhunës ndaj grave, dhe vendimeve serioze që u parashtruan aty për masat e parandalimit të saj. Të pranishme në seancën e Uashingtonit, ishin gjithashtu Ambasadorja për çështjet Globale të Grave në Departamentin e Shtetit Melanie Verner, si dhe aktorja amerikane Nicole Kidman.

Ndërsa në fund të aktivitetit me rastin e përvjetorit të 93-të lindjes së disidentes shqiptare Musine Kokalari dhe në përkujtim e nderim të jetës e veprës të, të gjitha grave shqiptare, në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe nga të gjitha trojet etnike, të cilat, kanë vuajtur dhe janë persekutuar nga regjime të ndryshme politike e sllavo-komuniste, organizuar nga Federerata PanShqiptare e Amerikës VATRA, dhe shoqatat e grave, kishte edhe diskutime të hapura nga gra ish-të persekutuara politike, apo regjime të ndryshme në trevat shqiptare. Pati edhe recitime poezish kushtuar femrës shqiptare nga poezi të artistes Justina Aliaj si dhe u kënduan këngë popullore nga të gjitha trevat prej kengëtares së mirënjohur Merita Halili, nën drejtimin e mjeshtrit të firzamonikës Raif Hyseni.

bota sot

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*TRIPTIK PËR NJË DISIDENTE*

29/09/2010
Ndue Dedaj


*(MUSINE KOKALARI)*

_E kam kundruar disa herë atë fotografi tejet të veçantë. Një fytyrë e pastër femre, serioze, aspak e frikësuar, që ka para një mikrofon. Foto e nusërimit të saj të pashembullt. Do të bëhej dhe ajo nuse, do të kishte një familje si të tjerat, do të mbulohej nga zërat e fëmijëve të saj. Por jo. Gjithçka do të merrte fund aty. Tek ajo fotografi e rrallë, nga më të trishtat e njëherësh nga më të fismet e rruzullit. Nuk dihet saktësisht se çfarë ajo është duke thënë a mos thënë në atë sallë hijerëndë, para atij mikrofoni shurdhmemec, që kërkon prej saj fjalë fajësie, që ajo nuk i shqipton dot. Është një fotografi unike pafajësie e profilit disident të një intelektualeje në botën komuniste të Lindjes, që meriton një çmim special dhe si e tillë. Ajo nuk është aty për të pozuar para atyre njerëzve për ndonjë kurorë lavdie a për tu shpallur mis. Përkundrazi, ajo nuk ka dashur kurrsesi të gjendet në atë vend, në atë sallë, në atë fotografi! Është sidoqoftë në gjyqin e saj._

Është viti 1946 kur shkrimtarja e re Musine Kokalari do të dënohej si disidente e regjimit komunist, e para grua disidente. Kishte guxuar të krijonte Partinë Social-Demokrate në vitin 1943, për ti dhënë një tjetër fytyrë politikës së kohës, që ajo e shihte jo pa dyshim, ndaj nuk mund të ishte më e lirë pas triumfit të pushtetit popullor. Dhe do të mbyllej për 15 vite në burg politik deri në 1961, kur do të lirohej, për të vazhduar të ishte sërish e izoluar, kësaj here në internim, për njëzet e dy vjet të tjera deri në vitin 1983, kur do të ndërronte jetë në qytetin e Rrëshenit, ku kishte banuar në një shtëpi përdhese mes baltës dhe ferrave.

Ishte ajo fotografia e saj, që i kishte sjellë atë fat të mbrapsht. Ai gjyq. Por për çudi ajo foto është e hijshme. Shprehëse. Domethënëse. Asnjë lloj rebelimi në sytë e saj. Ajo e dinte tashmë udhën e ferr-fatit të vet. Fatet në këtë botë ndaheshin, ani se ajo ishte nga qyteti i Udhëheqësit të vendit, nga e njëjta lagje. Kishin qenë njohur sigurisht, madje ishte thënë se ai e kishte adhuruar vajzën e Kokalarëve... por ajo nuk kishte qenë dakord. Dy gjirokastritët kishin qenë me studime jashtë vendit, ajo në Itali, ai në Francë: ajo ishte kthyer pasi kishte doktoruar për letërsi me një studim për Naim Frashërin, ai i kishte ndërprerë studimet për jurisprudencë. Tani ja se ku ishin, ai në krye të shtetit të vet të majtë, ajo në fundin e fundit të atij regjimi, dhe pse aspirata e saj politike kishte qenë po ashtu e majtë, por socialdemokracia dhe jo komunizmi. Tash që ajo kishte rënë nga vakti, nuk mund të gjendeshin për të një palë çizme të reja, që këmbët e saj të brishta të mos griheshin nga lluca, balta dhe gëlqerja, teksa ajo përziente gjithë ditën llaç në ndërtimin e godinës së re të spitalit. Pse këmbët e asaj kulakes të dhimbsën ty! - i ishte hakërryer teknikut të punimeve njëri nga shefat e ndërmarrjes...

Shfletoj veprën e Musinesë në dy vëllime. Sillem nëpër jetëshkrimin e saj dhe sërish ndaloj tek ajo foto gjyqi në faqen e parë. Fotoja e fundit publike e saj. Nuk kam parë një të dytë si ajo, ndaj dua ta kem gjithnjë në studion time kur shkruaj... Në atë vështrim ka diçka të pathënë deri në fund. Të pakryer. Siç ngjet mbase me të gjitha ikonat e kësaj bote, me shëmbëlltyrat femërore - hyjnore që nga Dea...

*Biblioteka e qytetit të vogël*

Kur nuk mund ti kishte më njerëzit pranë, kishte librat, të vetmit shpirtra me të cilët mund të fliste në vetminë e saj që sdinte të sosej me disa dhjetëvjeçarë. Edhe vetmia i përgjohej nga sy të fshehtë të regjimit politik, të cilit ajo i kishte kundër që në rininë e saj. Asgjë se lidhte me pejzat e asaj kohe dhe as që mund ti përjetonte bubullimat propagandistike të regjimit. Madje ajo tashmë nuk i ndiente ato, ishin të huaja për gruan si një copë mermer i bardhë, që koha e shkrinte pa mëshirë. Banesa e saj ishte një kthinë e vogël në të vetmin moçal të qytetit ku rronte dhe ndonjë familje tjetër me damkën e deklasuar. Musineja në atë dhomë kishte vetëm shtratin prej druri, librat e shumtë, ditarin e saj dhe kujtesën e një kohe të kaluar. Kujtesën e bardhë të kohës së studimeve në Romë dhe atë të errët të pas Luftës së Dytë, kur ajo do të persekutohej si e gjithë elita intelektuale e vendit. Tani ajo duhej të paraqitej mëngjes e mbrëmje në sportelin e Degës së Brendshme për të thënë se ishte aty, se nuk kishte marrë arratinë, se nuk ia kishte me të pabesë regjimit!...

Ajo kishte vetëm një tempull ku falej, në njëzet e dy vjet, librin, bibliotekën e qytetit në katin e dytë të pallatit të kulturës, e vetmja shtëpi që ajo nuk e kishte të ndaluar. E njihnin për lexuese të zellshme, po askush nuk e dinte se ajo kishte qenë shkrimtare në rininë e saj, se kishte botuar 4 libra, se kishte studiuar për letërsi, se kishte pasur korrespondencë me ajkën e dijetarëve e shkrimtarëve të kohës: Angelo Leotti, Sotir Kolea, Lasgush Poradeci, Aleksandër Xhuvani, Ernest Koliqi, Lumo Skëndo, Bilal Xhaferi etj. Për çudi, adresa e saj jo gjithkund ishte shuar, vazhdonin ti vinin ende revista të huaja nga Italia, Anglia, Kanadaja, teksa në zyrat qeveritare hynin vetëm revistat kineze.

Biblioteka e vogël e Rrëshenit, si e re që ishte, librat e saj nuk i kishte as në fondin e rezervuar. Në atë fond ishin vetëm nja dyqind libra, kryesisht revistat Hylli i Dritës, Kumbona e së Diellës, apo botime si Visaret e Kombit, Shkrimtarë shqiptarë dhe pak libra italisht që i kishte sjellë nga Shkodra mësuesi i historisë, Kin Baqli. Musineja shkonte në bibliotekë katër-pesë ditë në javë, qëndronte dy-tre orë duke lexuar libra artistikë, politikë, albanologjikë etj. Shfrytëzonte fondin, gërmonte pareshtur në skedar. Nuk ka dyshim se kartela e saj ishte e pakrahasueshme me të asnjë lexuesi tjetër në qytet. Aty ajo ishte në hullinë e saj të pandërruar si krijuese dhe studiuese. Kujton një ish-punonjës i bibliotekës i viteve 70: Njëherë, kur ajo ishte në sallën e leximit, me një turrë librash përpara, bie telefoni. Ishte sekretari i Komitetit të Partisë. Më kishte thirrur posaçërisht për Musinenë, si ta kishte parë nga dritarja se ishte aty. Në fillim më pyeti se çfarë librash lexonte ajo plaka e deklasuar, pastaj më kërkoi që të bëja gjithçka që ta përzija nga biblioteka, të mos i jepja libra me vete, sidomos jo më shumë se një libër, e të tjera forma presioni, që asaj ti bëhej e mërzitshme dhe të ikte. Por unë nuk kisha të drejtë të veproja ashtu. Rregullorja nuk e pengonte lexuesin të merrte libra në shtëpi....

Zonja e lartë kishte vendosur një marrëveshje të heshtur me njerëzit e qytetit verior, të cilët e admironin për pamjen, veshjen gjithë sqimë, urtësinë e saj proverbiale, dhe ajo marrëveshje e pazakontë e saj me qytetin ishte buzëqeshja. Vetëm kaq mund ti dhuronin dhe tu dhuronte njerëzve. Një lëvizje të lehtë koke. Një buzëqeshje dashamirëse. Ndonjëherë dhe fliste pak fjalë me gratë, i këshillonte për fëmijët, gatimin a diçka tjetër këso lloji dhe kjo nuk i merrej për të keq. Por jo më shumë. Ajo duhej të ishte thjesht një hije për qytetin. Një hije që shkonte e vinte përmes vetmisë së saj. Festat, tubimet, ceremonitë, koncertet, diskutimet letrare ishin të palejueshme për të. Ajo ishte një e izoluar nga jeta publike. Ajo nuk mund të udhëtonte për në Tiranë. Nuk duhej të shihej atje dhe askund tjetër. Për në kryeqytet mundi të udhëtonte vetëm njëherë, në vdekjen e nënës së saj!...

Frekuentonte rregullisht dhe kinemanë e qytetit, që ishte si të thuash ndalesa e dytë, pas bibliotekës publike. Zakonisht i ngjiste dorën ndonjë fëmije që gjente aty te porta, duke u lutur që ta fusnin pa biletë dhe me të përdore hynte brenda. Fëmijët ishin një pasion i saj, por ajo shihej mes tyre vetëm sa ata ishin të vegjël. Nuk qëllonte që ajo të afrohej ndonjëherë te dyert e gjimnazit, pasi fill do ti kërkohej të largohej, se po na prish rininë!... Flitej se ajo ishte Emira Velo e Para Agimit të Shevqet Musarajt, që asokohe ishte një roman jo pak i bujshëm që në shkollë bëhej referat. Si duket, edhe kur e la vetë letërsinë, nuk e la letërsia atë, Musineja ishte sërish në letërsi, po kësaj here jo si autore, po si personazh. Edhe pse nuk mund të bënin asgjë për këtë intelektuale tipike të viteve 30, që koha e turbullt e luftës dhe e pasluftës e përlau si ortek me vëllezërit dhe njerëzit e tjerë të familjes, qëllonte që ndonjë i njohur i saj i viteve të shkuara, intelektual i dëgjuar, të mos e kthente kokën anash kur haste në të. Në vitin 1974, Aleks Buda, kryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave, gjatë një vizite në Rrëshen, me të dëgjuar se Musineja ishte aty, kërkoi ta takonte, pa e dëgjuar fort ndonjë shoqërues lokal që po kujdesej pak si tepër që profesori të mos gabonte duke u takuar me armiken...

Jetëshkrimi i saj i vërtetë tashmë ishte harruar. Askujt nuk i interesonte se kush kishte qenë ajo grua. Biografia e armiqve fshihej, mbetej vetëm ajo pjesa armiqësore e saj, që trumbetohej orë e çast. Ajo fotografia e gjyqit që ripublikohej sa herë duhej denoncuar klasa borgjeze. Por Musine Kokalari kishte se çfarë ti rrëfente një qytetërimi tjetër nga ai ku e kishte hedhur fati, çka do të ngjiste vetëm pas vitit 1990... Pas mësimeve të para në Gjirokastër, do të mbaronte shkollën e mesme Nëna Mbretëreshë në Tiranë më 1937 dhe do të nisej për studime në Universitetin e Romës. Boton librin e saj të parë, Seç më thotë nëna plakë më 1939. Në vitin 1944 boton librin e dytë, Rreth vatrës dhe në 1945 librin e tretë, Sa u tund jeta. Më 1946 dënohet me 20 vjet heqje lirie... Jeta e saj tashmë do të ishte e ndaluar, e veçuar, e përndjekur, e përgjuar nga dhjetëra sy vigjilues, se mos ajo hidhte në erë socializmin dhe diktaturën e proletariatit.

Edhe Sollzhenicini, Pastërnaku e disidentët e tjerë rusë, ashtu si ajo, ishin rreptësisht të ndaluar në vendin e tyre. Musineja ishte shkrimtarja e parë shqiptare. Ndoshta asnjë letërsie në Lindje nuk i kishte qëlluar fati apo fatkeqësia që të parën shkrimtare të vetën ta kishte disidente, ndër shkrimtarë të tillë si Lame Kodra, Arshi Pipa, Martin Camaj, Kasem Trebeshina, Petro Marko, Mehmet Myftiu, Kin Dushi, Bilal Xhaferi, Pjetër Arbnori, Trifon Xhaxhika, Zef Pllumi, të refuzuar estetikisht e të përjashtuar politikisht, për shkak të ideve e qëndrimeve të tyre liberale, demokratike.

*Shëtitja aristokratike e një zonje të ndaluar*

Për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë se asokohe ajo ishte e vetmja zonjë e atij qyteti. Dhe ajo, e vetmja e atillë, ishte e internuar. Ky ishte konteksti politik i asaj kohe. Musineja punonte në ndërtim, gjithë ditën me kovat e llaçit në duar. Ngjit e zbrit skelat. Ngrinte pallatet e reja, por pa mundur të kishte një strehë për veten dhe për librat e saj. Kishte rreth 3-4 mijë libra, kujton një elektricist që shkonte në banesën e saj njëdhomëshe për ti rregulluar dritat. Librat ishin vënë mbi disa dërrasa të pazdrukura ngjitur në mur.... Njëherë, duke parë interesimin e tij, ajo zgjat dorën drejt atij rafti të sajuar librash, lëviz një karton të vjetër dhe nxjerr nga poshtë Rubairat e Omer Khajamit, përkthyer prej Fan Nolit, ia jep atij për ti lexuar, e ai duke qenë njeri i artit, i mëson përmendësh (i reciton dhe sot e kësaj dite), por shqetësohet kur sheh se librin e rrallë ia kishin marrë, duke humbur kështu besimin e Musinesë për të marrë prapë libra të ndaluar tek ajo.

Nuk ishte faji i atyre grave të thjeshta të kooperativave që partia ua kishte bërë kuçedër atë të deklasuarën e ndërtimit, ndërkohë që ato i ngjiste në tribunat e kongreseve të Tiranës, të mbanin fjalime të tharta kundër borgjezisë dhe shushunjave të saj. Ato besonin se ajo ishte udha e drejtë, se ajo gruaja aristokrate kishte bërë mëkat që nuk kishte dëgjuar shokun Enver, se kush ishte ajo që mund ta bënte atë sakrilegj!... Kështu, teksa ato, shoqet brigadiere, kryetare, deputete, ngjisnin shkallët e kuqe të kohës, ajo bënte shëtitjen e saj të vetmuar, gjithnjë së njëjtës rrugë, pasditeve, nga dalja e qytetit deri tek Ura e Fanit, apo Kroi i Shna Premtes. Përherë e vetme, asnjëherë vet i dytë. Atë shëtitje e bënte zakonisht dhe një tjetër i internuar, Panua, një burrë trup mesatar me flokë të thinjur, që nuk dihej pse ishte aty, po që thoshin se kishte qenë spiun grek. Ndonjëherë shëtitjen andej e frekuentonte dhe një avokat shkodran, që më pas u bë përmbarues, Sabri Quku, një burrë me kulturë, që fliste me një theks të veçantë. Ky nuk ishte i internuar, por i lënë mënjanë. Pak kush e dinte se ky intelektual kishte kryer studimet në Itali, në Torino, dhe se diku në sirtarët e harruar flinte një punim i tij kushtuar Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, që pas 1990-s do të botohej në trajtën e monografisë. Po ashtu gjithnjë do të kërkohej një pretekst për ta goditur mjekun e njohur Ylli Xhaxhika, me studimet e kryera në Bashkimin Sovjetik, kandidat i shkencave, që pasi punoi punëtor në gjeologji, u la më së shumti mjek në periferi. A nuk ishin pak si tepër për një qytet të vogël: një shkrimtare, një jurist, një mjek... që të tre me studimet kryer jashtë shtetit?

Mund të duket e habitshme, por thellë-thellë Musineja ishte si një pajtore e qytetit. Të gjithë sikur i faleshin shenjtërisë së saj. Nga mirësia që rrezatonte, askush nuk e urrente, ani se nuk i qaseshin, veçse fshehtazi. Ishte si një kod i pashkruar ta përçmoje në sy të të tjerëve armiken e pushtetit, por sa për sy e faqe, të thonë sot në Mirditë. Ishin fare të paktë ata që e nuk e çmonin me të vërtetë, kryesisht veprimtarë të organizatave e forumeve politike. Syve të vëmendshëm qytetarë nuk u kalonte pa vënë re që Musineja çdo 28 nëntor vishej me kostumin e saj zyrtar, pallton e zezë gub me jakë gëzofi, shallin e lidhur me hijeshi, varësen e shndritshme dhe kapelën aristokratike mbi flokë, që duhej ta kishte kujtim qysh nga koha kur studionte në Romë. Sharmi i saj ishte si prej sallonesh mondane, aq i huaj për dukjen revolucionare të njeriut të ri. Ajo e kuptonte fare mirë këtë anomali, por pikërisht për këtë vepronte ashtu, si për tu thënë njerëzve se nuk ishte ajo e huaja, por e huajtur prej së largu ishte ideologjia që komunistët i faleshin nga mëngjesi në mbrëmje. Përderisa ajo ishte e ndaluar në fjalën e saj si shkrimtare, fundja le të fliste me gjestet dhe veshjen e saj fisnike...

Kanë kaluar 27 vjet që Musinenë nuk e kemi më mes nesh. Por, megjithatë, e shohim sërish tek ecën asaj rrugës së saj, që ende nuk ka një emër. Na mungon fotografia e Musinesë, ashtu në lëvizje, me atë pallton e saj të errët dhe me atë breroren prej zonjash në kokë. Na mungon ajo fotografi e papërsëritshme dhe e patjetërsueshme e historisë sonë. Fundja dhe nëse ajo foto nuk gjendet, kemi në dorë të bëjmë bustin e saj dhe ta vëmë në një nga anët e rrugës nga shëtiste ajo. Ne e kemi ende kujtesën të gjallë, ta bëjmë sot atë bust! Dhe ta pagëzojmë atë rrugë mirditore me emrin: Musine Kokalari. Është rruga që del në autostradën e re Durrës-Prishtinë. A nuk ishte ideali i saj, një udhë e madhe, e bukur, e lirë?... E ndoshta më shumë se gjithçka tjetër, atij busti do ti shkonte përshtat poezia...


shqip.

----------


## Albo

*Amaneti i Musine Kokalarit, sendet e mia për muzeun e Gjirokastrës*

Visar Zhiti

Më 10 shkurt, pra 2 ditë më parë, Musine Kokalari, shkrimtarja e parë grua shqiptare, disidentja e parë grua në të gjithë perandorinë komuniste, themeltare e një partie opozitare, e burgosura politike, që pas 20 vitesh burg, do të mbyllte sytë në internim, ndërkaq 10 vjet më vonë, më 1993, kur diktatura komuniste kishte rënë, do të dekorohej nga Presidendi me medaljen “Martir i Demokracisë” dhe së fundmi “Nderi i Kombit”, kishte datëlindjen. 95 vjetori i saj. 
Duhej përkujtuar nga të gjithë. Por gjithsesi çdo ditë mund të ndihet dhe si datëlindje e vlerave e njerëzor, pra dhe e emrit të ylltë të Musine Kokalarit. Jeta dhe vepra e saj, bëmat, vuajtjet, qëndrimi, bukuria, pamposhtmëria janë një përvojë e vyer, një pasuri e paçmuar morale për të gjithë, rrezatim virtytesh, kulture e rëndësishme, një apel i përhershëm për të qenë të denjë për jetën, të dobishëm për vendin… 
Gjirokastritja e mrekullueshme Musine Kokalari, pasi kryen shkollën e mesme “Nëna Mbretëreshë” në Tiranë, më 1937, shkon për studime në Universitetin e Romës, në Itali, del me rezultatet më të larta. Qysh studente boton librin e saj të parë “Seç më thotë nëna plakë”, me rrëfime magjepsëse. Njihet dhe do të ketë dhe vlerësimet e një nga shkrimtarëve më të mëdhenj italianë Alberto Moravia. Së bashku dhe me disa shokë të tjerë, më 1943 formon Partinë Socialdemokrate dhe nxjerr gazetën “Zëri i Lirisë”. Në vitin 1944, botoi librin e dytë me tregime “Si u tund bota”348 faqe, ndërsa më 12 nëntor të po këtij viti pushkatuhen pa gjyq vëllezërit e saj, Muntaz e Vesim Kokalari. Fitimitarët e ardhshëm po futeshin në kryeqytet me terror të llahtarshëm. Katër ditë më vonë e arrestuan dhe shkrimtaren e parë shqiptare, e mbajtën 17 ditë në burg. Ajo boton libri i tretë pas një viti “Rreth vatrës” duke u bërë shkrimtare e vërtetë me autoritet, por më më 23 janar të vitit 1946, e arrestojnë për së dyti dhe gjyqi terrorist i fitimtarëve e dënoi me 20 vjet burg. 
Nga thëniet e saj në gjyq: 
“Mbas Mbledhjes së Mukjes, kam marrë pjesë në Ballin Kombëtar si socialdemokrate dhe kam qenë përgjegjëse e gazetës `Zëri i Lirisë`, në të cilën kam botuar artikuj ku flitet për çështjen e Kosovës në bazë të Kartës së Atlantikut…. Kriteri për të luftuar ishte jo për qëllimin e përfitimit të disa klikave, por për demokratizimin e vendit”. 
“Unë s’jam fajtore. S’jam komuniste dhe ky s’mund të quhet faj. Ju fituat në zgjedhje, por në burg nuk duhet të jem…. Unë jam nxënëse e Sami Frashërit. Me mua ju doni të dënoni Rilindjen”. 
Kur dikush i vënë thirri se ajo duhet të dënohej me vdekje në litar, dhe kryetari Frederik Nosi, tha se a e dëgjonte atë që kërkonte populli, Musineja me qetësi iu përgjigj: “Nesër këtë do të thonë edhe për ju turmat”. 
Në vitin 1961 lirohet dhe e internojnë në Rrëshen, bën punë të rënda fizike, llaç dhe mur. Vetmia si dënim dhe libra, libra, këta ishin miqtë e saj. Megjithatë ajo do të jetë mecenatja shpirtërore e shkrimtarit të ardhshëm Bilal Xhaferri, që do të arratisej në SHBA për t’i shpëtuar përndjekjes, nga që ishte me baba të pushkatuar. Në vitin 1981 Musineja sëmuret rëndë, pashërueshëm dhe vdes dy vjet më vonë. Makina e zhavorrit e hodhi në gropën ku mbuluan atë dhe veprën që nuk e lanë ta shkruante. 
Në fundin e jetës: Në dorëshkrimin “Mbi jetën time”, Musineja shkruan: “Komunistët më varrosën për së gjalli... nuk iu kërkova falje në gjyq për aktivitetin tim. Dhe pse do të kërkoja falje?…. Unë s’jam fajtore…”. 
Një përfundim i trishtë: 
“Njoha kulturën demokratike, njoha tragjedinë e përmbysjeve të mëdha revolucionare. Njoha një gjyq special. Njoha 16 vjet burg dhe 22 vjet internim me përplasje andej-këndej. Njoha punën e punëtorit me normë individe, njoha punën e krahut me normë kolektive në bujqësi e ndërtim. Njoha vetminë e vetëkërkuar, shoqërinë e rastit në burg dhe gjithë ndryshimet që pasojnë nga ky tërmet i pandërprerë për të konsoliduar diktaturën e proletariatit. Nganjëherë them me vete se nuk fitova gjë që mbeta gjallë. Kam 38 vjet që nuk e di ç’domethënë familje. Ndoshta do të ishte mirë të kisha mbyllur sytë njëherë e përgjithmonë. Kështu merrnin fund edhe vuajtjet, me gjithë gjendjen tragjike. 
Porosi e saj: 
Nëse vdes, në valixhen e vogël kam disa sende me vlerë etnografike për Muzeun e Gjirokastrës. Ato pak kursime dhe gjithçka tjetër le të hyjë në fondin e shtypit që duhet të krijohet për punëtorin e krahut, i cili është i domosdoshëm, që të demokratizohet puna e krahut dhe të kultivohet punëtori i thjeshtë”. 
Porosia e Musine Kokalarit është shumë më e madhe, e dhëmbshme, me rëndësi dhe e përhershme. Është thirrje kujtesës kolektive, veprimit, jetës, atdheut. Natyrisht sot ajo nderohet, ka marrë aureolën e martires, vepra e saj është botuar e plotë, falë dhe zellit të përkujdesësit të studiuesit Novruz Shehu. Lexuesit e saj janë të shumtë, admiruesit po ashtu, edhe përkujtuesit, po kështu dhe Ambasadori Amerikan në Tiranë, madje jepet dhe njjëçmim për graté veprimtare me emrin e saj, kurse një studiues italian, Mauro Geraci, po përgatit botimin e saj në Itali, kujtimet e Musinesë në Romë. Kur ajo ishte studente atje, bënte takime kulturore e patriotike, por sallat ia siguronte duke pagur vetë një tjetër shqiptar, Dane Zdrava, ai që do të sillte kinemanë e parë në qytetin e tij në Berat. Kishte kryer akademinë detare në Napoli, patriot, por dhe ky do të vdiste në burgun komunist. I kujtojmë këto si një përvojë e mrekullueshme, që diktatura i rrënoi, por duhen ringjallur. 
Musine Kokalari pse i ka marrë titujt më të lartë që jep demokracia, etj, etj, megjithatë ditëlindja e saj u harrua dhe pse ishte 95 vjetori i lindjes. Porosia është që ne duhet të jemi të lidhur si një vazhdim i domosdoshëm me rilindasit tanë shpirtërore, t’i kemi në kalendarin e veprimeve tona, përherë. Ky 100 vjetor i pavarsisë së vendit tonë duhet të na i rrënjosë këto. Pa një kalendar të tillë qytearia jonë do të jetë e mangët, po kështu edhe drita e së ardhmes. Kremtime të tilla duhet të kemi patjetër dhe nuk duhet të jenë thjesht ceremoniale të harrueshëm, as rutinë zyrtare, por pjesë e gjallë e kujtesës kolektive, e përditshmërisë tonë. Të jenë të natyrshëm dhe t’i ngjajnë, si të thuash, ndezjes së një qiriri metaforik, për të cilin një grua tjetër e madhe shqiptare, Nënë Tereza, thoshte: Më mirë ndiz një qiri, se sa të mallkosh errësirën. Që harresa të mos bëhet errësirë.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## Mystica

“Unë s’jam fajtore. S’jam komuniste dhe ky s’mund të quhet faj. Ju fituat në zgjedhje, por në burg nuk duhet të jem…. Unë jam nxënëse e Sami Frashërit. Me mua ju doni të dënoni Rilindjen”. 
Te dridhet mishi kur lexon kete thenie te saj! Respekte per kete grua, kete shkrimtare, patriote, zonje fisnike e cila jeta i shkoi internimeve dhe burgjeve!!!

----------

